# June 2014: Training Logs



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I need to start training every morning to get Bertie ready for fall shows....  

I had a good laugh this morning. Jacks went out in the backwoods to the end of the property and was off in his own little world while I walked out to the front (less mosquitoey). So I picked up a stick and worked on a little heeling with Bertie. I got a nice stretch of heeling and tossed the stick as a reward with a praise party.... and you could literally hear the trumpets sound as Jacks came zooming from the backyard with a "YOU BETTER TRAIN ME TOO" look on his face.  

I showed down in Toledo yesterday morning and was kicking myself for not taking the time to walk over and watch obedience. >.< Admittedly, after showing in the "oven" (why would you have people showing on tarp in a pole barn in summer?!) and forgetting to bring water for Bertie (that was a whole adventure in itself tracking down water to give the poor little guy), I just did a "I'm packing up and going back to Michigan" after we showed. 

I looked at the catalog when we got home and saw there were different people than I normally see at shows. Would have liked to have gone and watched to see what other people are doing. >.<


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wednesday I'll be driving over 3 hours each way to bring the boys to a golden field training group. Friday I'm driving 3 1/2 hours each way for an obedience show n go. Saturday we're going to a CERF clinic. And Sunday I volunteered to work a conformation show. Busy week!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah its June! Time to crack down. Bernie has three hunt tests this month. Double in LI and one with SBGRC. The 21/22 and 28th I believe. He still has yet to see a live bird. I need to buy some ducks. I just got our clubs hunt test suppliers info. Now just have to convince the bf that having ducks in the backyard is a good idea. Training class starts up for both boys Tues. Its back to business! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

I've done a bit of on-the-flat agility handling the past couple weeks with the baby dog. He is doing well with front and rear crosses, come to hand exercises, start line stays, etc. Think it might be time to add in some jump uprights (no height) to put some of the handling into context. We've done some rear end awareness and I'm toying with the idea of shaping the 2o2o with a plank indoors. 

Today was an out and about training session. Learning to offer attention, practicing recalls, etc. Indy got to come too, we worked articles and signals. Then off to the lake to cool down, it's hot and muggy. 

Debating heading to an HRC clubs training night tomorrow. I've not meet any of the members, so I'm hesitant to show up with my nutty puppy. He's doing great with marks, retrieving, etc but he is naughty. Wish Indy was up for it, I'd feel better about going!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went to a Ward Faulkner seminar Saturday and Sunday. I enjoyed my time and thought he gave a very nice presentation. Ward is a great guy and I loved Zoom before but after this weekend I am in love with him.. he was a total suck and wiggle butt. What a great testament of a true team. Over 60 -200's and Zoom is still naughty and loves the attention! I also found out the way i was taught was pretty much what I have been doing but did take away some goodies for us... I am taking a tricks class this Thursday with Mighty... will post more ..later.. It should be a hoot!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went to a Ward Faulkner seminar Saturday and Sunday. I enjoyed my time and thought he gave a very nice presentation. Ward is a great guy and I loved Zoom before but after this weekend I am in love with him.. he was a total suck up and wiggle butt. What a great testament of a true team. Over 60 -200's and Zoom is still naughty and loves the attention! I also found out the way i was taught was pretty much what Ward was doing but did take away some goodies for us... I am taking a tricks class this Thursday with Mighty... will post more ..later.. It should be a hoot!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday I had a rental at the lush grass place  I did end up cutting the rental short because it really was hot in the sun so I did not want the dogs over heating - Casey went as well since he just 'insisted' --- still naughty 

I submitted a video for feedback with Brady and his heeling and have received feedback for how to start addressing his crabbing !! He starts to crab after about 7 seconds of heeling and the difficulty is that his head position is correct as is his distance from me at shoulder to leg so the usual methods of adjusting will create other issues so Denise Fenzi to the rescue


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday I thought the weather to be in mid 80s it actually was 90 degrees and humid. I read on Facebook others to were also complaining about the conditions being too hot so I guess Nuggets 195 wasn't so bad after all . This morning he again needed his wake up butt tap to move out faster on the articles for the first one he was sent for but the next three turns 2 each he left and returned quickly with the correct one every time. He worked the pile very nicely without stopping till the right one was found and picked it up cleanly each time . We also did a 1/2dozen f+f which he really needs to improve upon. Club tonight and it will be warm but he is just going to have to work thru it as we rent a fairground bldg. without AC.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

major 'why didn't I consider that' moment!!

Okay, Brady will be going for his CCA so I thought, why not sign up for a conformation showing class (FDSA bronze level). As I am reading the introductory skills required, there right in front of me is just what my Towhee may need to help her address her fondness for -- umm -- greeting judges, stewards, spectators etc. Zen !! Of course, she knows this in other aspects (crate manners, being fed with 3 other dogs etc) but I never thought of applying this to PEOPLE -- her favorite activity in the whole wide world is letting almost everyone know just what lovely people they are and how very welcome they would be in her life <sigh> This most likely stood her in good stead when she was looking for her permanent home, but she has it now so a little less exuberance might be a good thing!

Even when she runs up and sits her cute little bum down in front of people, they are often less than appreciative but she just knows she is the missing element on their road to happiness.

We may have the answer


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at my club this evening went well , nugget did the BJ once and it was perfect . We quit after that going to the ROHJ which his jumping was fine as were the pickups but both fronts off.,recalls and the drop good with good fronts with my help. I liked his fig8 for the accuracy but I still would like to see more enthusiasm. Go- outs tonight not too bad but could be a little faster going with a quicker sit but he is always looking for the bait on the stanchion. ROF GOOD but again I have to help the fronts. Gloves all three in the 3-2-1 order done very nicely and the arc on the return from #3 is getting smaller. Not a bad session tonight especially considering the heat and humidity. We also did signal exercise but he again sat when given the stand signal so that was a failure and we had to repeat . This time it was fine.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training today at SCKC need to work signal exercise and off lead heeling.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I must admit, I haven't been doing much agility training. We had a period of rain and the yard turned into a swamp. It is now dried out but I took the weekend to put in the garden and let Luna play in the yard instead of train! Sometimes we all need a break!

Obedience training has been going well. I have been working hard with her and have signed up for a show on the 21st and 22nd. Hoping to get that last leg. We have a OB match this up coming Sunday, so that will be good practice. Also, we are going for Luna's CCA that day as well! Busy!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning after I let both dogs out I thought Nugget was out longer than normal so I went to get him and sure enough he got into the rabbit nest in my yard. No more unwelcome guests in Nuggets yard he made sure of it. Training at SCKC which has AC was pretty decent today with lower humidity and 68 degrees inside. The only thing I wasn't too happy with was articles , there were only 4 as I was practicing for the 3 trials I've entered him in graduate open and he got the first attempt WRONG then his next three turns all were gotten correctly. Amazing when all 12 are in the pile he rarely gets it wrong. Go figure. His 2x at the BJ were both beautiful done on first command and both had straight f+f which now makes 3 times in a row counting last nights BJ. His ROHJ was good considering my first throw the dumbbell landed on the end and Nugget did a clean pickup but again poor fronts. Heeling pretty good with excellent fig 8. ROF not super nice slow leaving on one of his turns but a attempt to give him a tap on his butt really got him moving without me even touching him and the pickups were fine but without my help the fronts were not straight. Other than the poor article work signals and stand all correct albeit slower than what I want from him. THE DR you guys remember the exercise that took a year plus to " get" was again done very very nicely with good fronts and one straight finish as that's all I did. Go-outs still need to be baited but he takes the jumps correctly on the first " over" I give him. MSFE perfect with Lynn going over him , his lockup very nice . On the call to heel I'm still stretching my left leg out in back of me to get him to go far enough back so he can sit straight in heel position which today he did well. I was also told that at the trial Sun.it looked like I was twisting my body to help with the fronts and that probably where I lost some of those five points. I most likely DID do this but it was not intentional on my part but I do this in training all the time trying to " work " the fronts . I must make a mental note at the trials to watch my handling.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We completed our third class in Rally Novice yesterday and we were not the ones who knocked down a sign, lol. 

The first class was a disaster - new location, new dogs, new people, a big ring with mats, long mirrors on two walls, signage for the course on the floor ... The second one we did marginally better but during this one I heard the instructor say "good" several times and she stated we did much better. 

Things we cannot do yet : staying focused and keeping a heel for the whole course (hello, mirror; hello, person on the other side of the ring), changing pace from fast to normal on those very short distances, doing the step right heel, and she hates being crated in the next room while we walk the course. We are the only ones not on a slip or a prong collar and I am using treats (I got the OK for both those things after some discussion during orientation). 

I hope we are allowed to enroll in the next session even though I could not stay at orientation (again !) after class yesterday. If not, we'll have to go to the only other place that offers Rally but it is a much longer drive that I can only do in summer.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am working on

Advancing Brady's heeling to a faster 'normal' pace since I slowed it down to work some precision elements and now realize I need to speed it back up since my default heeling pace is much quicker.

Proofing and solidifying Faelan's Utility exercises : I will most likely be staying home these next few days rather than driving to New York to show him. He is still just green and inconsistent in what exercises he excels in and which exercises he seems to be confused about - right now he is drifting to the right on his Go Outs about 25% of the time. BTW: His signals? Yeah, multiple knowledgeable people, including Denise Fenzi, see absolutely nothing wrong with the way he has been trained or in his performance - that of course is not to say he will never travel in a trial but I was not being 'kennel blind' when I could not understand what that match judge was talking about.

Towhee is still learning the drop and we have begun full proofing and generalization for her Open (still light proofing for the portions of Utility she knows).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training today it's the first Wed.of the month so it's off to my groomers this morning so Sadie and Nugget can get spruced up so they can come home to roll in our yard all clean and pretty of course it's raining here right now as it does when I have my van washed .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Haven't updated in a while...we've been busy though!

Kind of unrelated to training but I went to the dog show in Edmonton last weekend...had a great time! Got to meet one of Lexx's full brothers (who was there with his family enjoying the show) and spent some time with his mom (she was showing in veterans) and his breeder. Also got to see his breeder's other dog take BOB at 2 shows along with a group 2. Saw so many beautiful Goldens (and other dogs too)!

In terms of training....our regular agility class is done now until the fall. We're taking a 4 week class now that will focus on contacts. We worked on the dog walk on Monday with no issues at all. Also ran a few courses. After his zoomies :bowl: , he did really well. It was the first time Lexx has done agility outside and it was in a different venue so there was lots to see and smell apparently!

Field class is going well. Tomorrow night we head to the ponds which will delight Lexx as he's all about water! I imagine we will start with bumper retrieving and then it's onto the birds. 

Lexx finished his tracking class last Sunday. He did really well. I'm really disappointed as there are no tracking tests anywhere near us this year so another year of not being able to test. Getting his TD and TDX (and possibly UTD) was one of my goals for him this year.

Saturday he has his second carting class. It will be focused on putting on his harness and hitching him up to the cart. 

Saturday and Sunday there are informal field training sessions at the training grounds but unfortunately we will miss the Saturday (land) session due to the carting class but will attend the Sunday session (water). 

Last night at home we worked on some obedience and rally obedience. We haven't trained obedience in several days but it didn't show. Lexx was very alert and focused. We worked on signals (excellent); heeling (very good); stays (excellent). Did some of the exercises from RE and again he was very good. 

After watching some of the obedience trials in Edmonton, I'm thinking there is no need to rush Lexx. I think he does pretty well for his age. I saw some OTch and MOTch dogs make some simple mistakes. There was one owner who had HIT at every trial with her Goldens. These dogs were amazing and so fun to watch.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday's class was pretty good despite distractions of a new golden puppy and his owner. (Finley wants to be sure everyone, esp new classmates feel welcome .) Over all I was happy with the things we worked on. Apparently she was lagging a bit on some of the heeling. Although I didn't notice it, the instructor did thankfully so we could adjust it. Recalls were good and straight. Finishes not so much. She decided to shake her head and scratch coming around for the finish which set us up for a very slow, sloppy finish. The second finish, was still slow and sloppy. She didn't go back far enough to set up for a straight finish. I have to remember to put my arm all the way back, I have become sloppy myself on that. 

This morning we went over to my MIL's and she played AKC judge. I wrote a script for her and handed her a clipboard. I was pretty pleased with how it went because MIL is a huge distraction for Finley... I worked on keeping Finley in working mode while approaching the starting position and the judge. Also worked on keeping her attention and moving between exercises. New yard, new smells, lots of squirrels, and a MIL playing judge. Good practice for us both. Her down was not straight, she was angled a lot to the left, looking over her left shoulder at the squirrels running over the roof of a shed. So we did it over and got it straight. I think we're going to try that again tomorrow evening. Heat and humidity has arrived so training with have to be indoors or very early AM or late evening.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

We had training with the boys last night. First was Oliver in “Manners and More”. I go straight from work. I barely made it. Took 1.5 hours and we were 15 minutes late (its only like 30 miles away). But he REALLY needs this class. I need to combine this with the exercises from our online focus class because I have zero focus from him. This class is a mix of CGC and TDI. Half the class are dogs who don’t know anything (can’t loose leash walk, stay, etc) and the other half have already been through it and are proofing for the TDI. Oliver’s somewhere in between I guess? He knows everything, but his brain turns on and off. One minute he’s heeling beautifully at my side and the next minute he’s squirreling at the end of the leash. Class was half disaster half successful. We were set up in one corner with cones doing figure eight heeling far enough from the other dogs where Oliver could focus. I added in some toys on the floor for distractions and Oliver did really well. All eyes on me, completely ignored the toy. His heads up heeling is great. His lagging around outside turns is slowly going away. This class is going to be really good for us. He apparently forgot what Wait meant because he broke his wait the first time my teacher had us do it. After that the wheels were spinning again because he stayed put even when I pulled on the leash. The only other time he broke was when my instructor walked in between us, but we tried again and he stayed put. So progress. Clearly he needs a refresher. The bad news… we get into class and Oliver gets cornered by an Irish Wolfhound and gets all growly and after that he’s growling at everyone! L I’m not sure if its fear or adolescence or what. He’s been doing this a lot lately. I don’t know if he’s going through a fear period or if its him being intact. He’s always been fine with other dogs, went to doggy daycare even past the age limit for intact dogs because he was so friendly and didn’t have any behavioral issues. But now.. idk. The thought of having two reactive dogs kind of makes me want to cry. Its so stressful. 

Directly after Oliver’s class was Bernie’s Field Class. He did super J. He was sooo excited to be back in class. We had almost NO reactivity out of him too. I’m so proud of him. Each time he got a little nervous looking at another dog all I had to say was Leave it and he’d turn right back to me and relax. He’s getting so much better. There were almost all new dogs in the class too. He walked right into class without a growl or tensing up. We heeled right into the ring and worked on whistle sits. His heeling is getting so good! Its not competition heel-like or anything, but its hunt-heeling and its focus. I love it! We also worked on formal retrieving even though we’ve already gone through that. My trainer said Bernie needs to learn that he needs to Fetch all the time, not just because its fun. Right now he’ll do it all day long out in our group trainings because of the excitement of birds and bumpers being thrown. Well he got completely thrown off when I took out a dumbbell that he’s never seen before and asked him to Fetch. (I’ve never used a dumbbell, I taught him with a bumper). He didn’t know how to grab it. Kept going for the ends instead of the middle. Took him a while, had to put him in time out because he got disinterested and wanted to sniff the ground. Don’t blame him it wasn’t a fun exercise, but important nonetheless. After our refocus time out he was ready to try again and we got some great grabs and holds. Once he started getting praised for doing it right he was happy to keep doing it. He doesn’t like failing, but really, who does? Potentially his first hunt test will be the 21/22. The deadline to sign up is the 6th. He still hasn’t retrieved live birds so I’m a little hesitant to sign up, but I think I’m just going to go for it. I think that the experience will be good for the both of us regardless of what happens. I’m kind of super nervous for it so I’d like the experience of running him in a test as well and there’s just not that many. So pass or fail I’d like the experience. After talking to our trainer I think he’s really close to ready, but I know some dogs go a little more bonkers at actual tests because of excitement. I guess we won’t really know until we get there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting class....

Jacks - was spooked even before class began. I have no idea why other than guessing that it had something to do with another dog pitching a fit in her crate. Sit stay wasn't pretty until maybe the last minute or so... and he calmed down for the rest of that minute and for the down stay. 

I set his jumps at 12/24 - and he did them. I got adventurous and bumped the high jump up by 2" and he wanted NOTHING to do with it even though it was scarcely higher than the height he was happily hopping over. Nut.  

Heeling though - holy crud. He was BAD. I put the leash back on him because he was overly interested in the other dogs! Like trying to run up and sniff them. And even with the leash on, he was looking ahead and forging. There was a girlie in heat there, not sure if that was causing issues for him. Normally it doesn't. 

We did go back out later to practice heeling off leash, and he was back to being my nice boy. 

Dumbbells - did all kinds of games with him - which he aced.  

Drops were good. 

Moving stands - probably the funny thing is I requested that my instructor only do a novice exam vs utility one, because I wanted him to be successful. His stands were broken for a while and we are still putting them back together again. The instructor automatically did a full utility exam anyway - but he did hold his stand. So was pleased to see that.

Forgot to bring articles.... 

Basically that was it. I was thinking in retrospect that I should have asked people to do figure-8's with me, but considering his heeling earlier - was probably a good thing we all forgot. 

I think it was just an off day + he hasn't been to class in 4 weeks because of his surgery. 

Bertie - key note with him was heeling was beautiful. I did overdo it somewhat and that I regret because I did get some of the "slug walking" heeling towards the end. For the most part - kept the heeling brisk and very nice. Nice pace changes too! 

His fronts - were slightly messed up because we had a really keyed up young dobie in our class for the first time, and she got a little silly at one point. Bertie basically lost his brains at that point and I swear he was thinking about jumping the gate to go visit. The fronts we got were beautiful. I also did go back in later to practice drops - and only drops. Was happy to see him "thinking drop" when I called him and he was smacking his belly to the floor the instant I raised my hand. 

Dumbbells - were great. No kicking. I added the high jump and did retrieves over 16", then put the dumbbell away and bumped the jump up by 2" and was gratified to see him flying over the jump. 

And stays were solid. 

One thing I'm thinking as far as Bertie is he is not very far from showing in novice. He still needs maturity though. The part where he tried jumping the gate to visit the dobie was proof of that. So no rush getting him out there.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had leftover diced apple from class today so I decided to train signals in the hallway. I threw apple pieces up and down the hall to get her running and then either dropping her, sitting her, or standing her. I usually only do this for drops, but thought it would be a good way to work on signals and to make them fun. We usually do them in a stationary position and in the order of stand, down, sit, front. I was very happy to see that she can sit (signal only) while running towards me (whistle sits in field training probably helps with this one) and her verbal stand command was good enough to stop any forward motion. (I don't think the stand signal works from in front of the dog, does it?) And of course, her drops were great since we often do them this way. I made sure to always release her by throwing the treat behind her to prevent forward motion. I also threw in some fronts. Molly had an absolute ball doing signals this way, and there was no anticipating the next signal like she sometimes does.

We train obedience about once a week in class nowadays -- field training has completely taken over. It seems to me that Molly had lost interest in obedience after starting field, but that may be a reflection on me. We hadn't trained or gone to class in two weeks but she had a lot of fun in class today -- I was very happy to see that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan absolutely adored last nights assignment for Bridging the Gap LOL At least a solid minute of personal play between him and me  no food, no toys, no problem for my Faelan 

We also worked on signals on the agility travel plank. 

I ended up working late last night (client go-live issue) and then was caught up in serious traffic, so we did not make agility class. 

The other dogs were not trained so we pretty much had the evening off.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I've seen lots of you refer to training signals. What do you mean by that ?

Today we will work on some heeling with change of paces off leash in the backyard because Col has an irritation at the collar line (I hope it does not turn into a hot spot) and I want her collarless for a couple of days.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Signals are non-verbal cues. In AKC obedience they include hand signals for heel, stand, stay, down, sit, recall and finish. 

They can be challenging since the dog needs to be focused, cannot move from position, cannot anticipate the cue and even when something might capture their interest (ie a table drop dropping behind them) they still need to be alert to the signal. Per AKC, they cannot be held and must be one continuous motion.

Here is a video of a popular judge (Bob Amen) in my area working his girl on signals


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We did a short session in the yard this morning including the ROF and the ROHJ both done reasonably well although the front on the ROHJ done 2x wasn't straight on either try. The BJ done only once he nailed it, the little guy is starting to get it on the BJ. DR very nice all three gloves doing 2-1-3 with straight fronts on all no finish's were asked of Nugget . Go- outs with bait great when I didn't put out a treat he was off about 3 ft to the left of center and cutting them a little short of what I want, however the jumps were taken on the first order of " over " and taken correctly. Training tonight at SCKC and I'm getting a utility run thru , a couple of my training friends are bugging me because they want to see Nugget in action I'm hoping he doesn't disapoint I normally go home before run thru's start but I promised I'd stay tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny thing to share... got home yesterday and relaxed for an hour or two and then decided to work SFE (like for conformation) with Bertie. Jacks was downstairs somewhere and he HEARD ME praising Bertie. And he demanded his turn at training. And what happened next made me feel better and flummoxed actually after what he did at class. Just his over the top exuberance while heeling just for a toy. And even doing the same with the toy in his mouth. Just happy fur busting dog joy while heeling.

So I have a dog who loves training at home - and thinks it's the greatest game in the world. At home. >.<


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> Funny thing to share... got home yesterday and relaxed for an hour or two and then decided to work SFE (like for conformation) with Bertie. Jacks was downstairs somewhere and he HEARD ME praising Bertie. And he demanded his turn at training.


Thats how Oliver was after his class while watching me train with Bernie. He was sitting with my BF and he'd get so jealous, pull and try to get to me. He flattened himself to the floor and looked at me with those sad puppy dog eyes. But during class he wasnt giving me the time of day! I cant bring Bernie to his class to use as a jealousy bribe to get him to focus. I've got a few ideas, ill let you all know how they work out next week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Today was Gracie's agility class. She just really loves it and was wiggling in anticipation waiting for her turn. Today's problem was her wanting to do the course without waiting for direction. She shot out of the tunnel and up onto the dog walk which had been raised to about 2 ft. Moved quickly across the dog walk and sort of listened when I sent her to the table (ran another tunnel on the way to the table). She went through the tire and headed right for the chute then hesitated a bit in the chute but once emerging headed straight up and over the A frame. The game plan for now is to do little obedience type exercises, which the trainer said Gracie seemed to respond well to, between obstacles to keep her collected and under control. The trainer complimented her on her athleticism. She can be a handful but it's so much fun to see what she can do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is how my Casey is - I asked a few animal communicators and they agreed with my assessment  Casey just hates to be judged; he doesn't like the clipboard, the person watching for his mistakes and especially not being judged and losing points; he feels he should be admired for all he does right ...

It is who he is and he will go into clown mode in the ring (yeah, tho I be a drunkin' sailor here I am, love me or leave me). He is joyous in training and will sometimes go to shows as a spectator since he loves shows - just not being in the ring.



Megora said:


> Funny thing to share... got home yesterday and relaxed for an hour or two and then decided to work SFE (like for conformation) with Bertie. Jacks was downstairs somewhere and he HEARD ME praising Bertie. And he demanded his turn at training. And what happened next made me feel better and flummoxed actually after what he did at class. Just his over the top exuberance while heeling just for a toy. And even doing the same with the toy in his mouth. Just happy fur busting dog joy while heeling.
> 
> So I have a dog who loves training at home - and thinks it's the greatest game in the world. At home. >.<


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight went well till it was my time for a run thru in utility. Because I have to go in utility b my instructor started with the MSFE which other than an extra step went ok. Then the DR which I was given #2 and he got it but dropped it on the way back plus it wasn't a clean pickup with a poor front and finish . We did articles and we used the full set plus the extra one each time and Nugget was correct on both but darn slow leaving and returning like I had just got done beating him which of course looked terrible but nothing of the sort has ever occurred . The go-outs were beyond terrible with the second one undoubtably a 4-5 point deduction ,then the straw that broke the camels back he refused the bar, which of course is a NQ . Signals and heeling only fair with my standing on the about turns as he wasn't with me so some more points would have been lost. When we got home it was still light so I took him out for his last potty break and after that I set him up for a go-out and of course this time it was perfect straight ,good sit on order without bait being used. They sure know how to dish out a good helping of humble pie but tomorrow is another day maybe there will be a dozen or so go- outs and jumps in Nuggets future.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

We did heeling after dinner today. Oliver worked on heads up heeling and not lagging. Bernie worked on pivoting with me doing 90 degree turns. Bernies making progress but we have a lot of work to do. We need to get to the point where we can make incremental adjustments so I can line him up with marks and blinds. Right now hes still just getting comfortable getting into heel straight in general. 

Im going to have to edit this on the comp bc I dont think I can put the YouTube video on here on the phone. 

Edited to add YouTube video!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

videos are a wonderful tool  

So are painted lines in parking lots <sigh> Bad handler showing up with a slight drift to the left when shown against painted lines .... poor Brady, for some reason my handling is just not right with him - perhaps I need to trust my dog and not watch him?

Wonder if there is an easy way to snap a widish chalk line on grass so I have a marker line?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and I just finished doing the #4 utility exercise in its entirety twice with the exception of Go-outs which were done at least a dozen times or more at varying distance. Only 3-4 were acceptable to me as he keeps going to the left of center several feet and without bait cuts them short about 4ft from my gates. He didn't refuse the jumps today but last night was unusual with a bar refusal. Articles were done correctly and his departure and returns were acceptable but by no means supersonic in speed.The DR was nice and it was brought to my attention that I needed to make the turns in place in the area of a plate which I concentrated on and Nugget stayed in position and did the 3 glove which we turn to the left quite nicely never getting out of heel position ( wish he did it like this every time ) . Today his MSFE was better without any extra point losing steps and his recall to heel was good with a straight sit but I fudged a little and helped this. We did the Scent Discrimination exercise which I think was the first time on grass and he did well getting the m+l twice each constantly working the pile and I changed the position of the articles each time. He left briskly without his butt tap although my command of " find it" was a little louder and in a tone that he knew I wasn't going to put up with any none sense today.nugget was correct on all four. It got humid as we worked and I knew he didn't really want to work but TOUGH the lazy attitude is over as far as I'm concerned. When we finished utility we then did most of the open exercises trying to get fronts on the ROF-ROHJ- DOR which he did the main part of each exercise and was helped on fronts with the exception of the BJ which again was done 2x and it was beautiful both times. Nugget did get a lot of praise for his correct actions and also quite a few treats which I actually had to get more of as we did more than a NORMAL session . He has shown me that some things that I thought he was fairly solid doing need me to back step a little but this too is part of training. We also did the signal exercise 2x and it was ok, my footwork working in grass definatly needs help but I don't leave Nugget off leash ever on the street where I can walk better and it's not possible to do the exercise on lead so off leash on the grass in the yard but other than my poor footwork his heeling was alright some small mistakes on both our parts but acceptable to me on grass . His actual response to my hand signal were all correct although I wish a little faster but I don't think they are so slow as to be scoreable.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> videos are a wonderful tool
> 
> So are painted lines in parking lots <sigh> Bad handler showing up with a slight drift to the left when shown against painted lines .... poor Brady, for some reason my handling is just not right with him - perhaps I need to trust my dog and not watch him?
> 
> Wonder if there is an easy way to snap a widish chalk line on grass so I have a marker line?



We used something like this (Shop Rust-Oleum 15-oz White Flat Spray Paint at Lowes.com) when we marked the lawn to dig up flower beds. If you fasten a string between two markers and spray paint along it, you should be able to get a pretty straight line.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love that idea !! Thank you 



Thalie said:


> We used something like this (Shop Rust-Oleum 15-oz White Flat Spray Paint at Lowes.com) when we marked the lawn to dig up flower beds. If you fasten a string between two markers and spray paint along it, you should be able to get a pretty straight line.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am totally in love with videotaping from behind at this point!! Not that I enjoy seeing my butt in motion but it is providing me with a viewpoint of what my dogs' butt are doing - very helpful for when I see their front half with peripheral vision but am just not aware that the rear half (of the dog) is not tracking quite as I would like - so I can apply doodling exercises to bring the butt in or bring the butt out; plus of course wanting to make sure I am not training to the point where the tail stops wagging or the face stops grinning...

And as a complete aside, my Towhee paces. She is my first dog to pace and it might well be the amount of time she spent confined in her first home and then in a kennel when she was returned as a youngster. But she also has the least amount of front end to back end tracking issues; her rear follows her front and she is very aware of her rear - she spends the least amount of time being trained in heeling and is pretty much a natural heeler losing very little on her heeling - when she is focused LOL Thought I would throw that out there since the subject of pacing seems to come up fairly frequently.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very short session this morning , we only did articles and go-outs. Articles both correct with Nugget leaving and returning at a fairly brisk pace but the fronts weren't there. Go-outs were baited the first several times and he knew it and ran straight got his treat and sat on command . I then sent him WITHOUT bait and the little stinker did his over too far left and cut short. At least it tells me he isn't stupid . We then did some more shorter go- outs with and without bait with about the same results as the full 50ft go- outs. Now to make him understand he must go all the way out and do it in a straight line. I'm thinking many many baited go- outs till it's just normal to do this. I hope this doesn't turn into another extremely long period of time to get this like the DR did.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

With the exception of fig8 and articles nugget and I did all exercises in the utility and open class. It certainly wouldn't have been a 200 in either but it wasn't bad either. Go-outs ( baited) were straight and fast with quick sits after he ate his treats , he took direction and jumped each jump correctly. Signal exercise - heeling other than a forge on right turn ( his usual) was good but I wasn't thinking and stood him with the sun shining right in his eyes and he missed the signal. I realized my boo boo and repeated a shortened heeling pattern and this time when I gave him the hand signals all were correct and done well because I stood him with the sun behind him.The DR done well. MSFE couldn't have been better not a muscle moved, of course his nice work this morning was in our backyard which he is totally familiar with and it was 62degrees out. The open work was decent with the usual mistakes mostly f+ f but definetly fronts exceeding the finish's in the poor dept. His BJ both attempts beautiful?. All other open exercises done were done with enthusiasm but his fronts are a problem as he still isn't getting it other than the BJ and that is only because I found the perfect take off spot and the place I must stand at to get this straight front within the confines of the rules.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We went to our second trial yesterday and Finley got her 2cd CD leg and second place with a score of 187. 

We lost 9 points on heel ON leash this time. I think we started off ok until the 1st halt which I screwed up and stopped on a dime so when she sat she was in front of me. After that I'm not sure what the problem was, although I knew we were having a problem because I could feel that leash getting tight. I know she sat at each halt, but probably could have been a little faster at it. Her warm-up heeling before going in the ring was wonderful so I'm not sure what happened but we'll keep working at it.

Heel OFF leash was good, although we lost 3 points. But I am very happy with that, much improved from her 1st trial.The judge complimented on it, and seemed surprised, no doubt after watching the on leash...

1 point off on the recall, her front wasn't straight. 

Best part of the whole day was how relaxed she seemed in the environment. The best I've seen truthfully, just made me happy . We followed Nuggets lead and had chicken nuggets on the way home to celebrate.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Maureen M 
Don't beat yourself up over the score learn from the mistakes , yours which are easy to fix and your partners . If the judge hit for a point on the recall that's pretty hard for a crooked front unless the finish wasn't straight either. Your dog must have come in fast enough or you would have lost more than a point. There are SOME judges that take a full point for every little fault , but not many ( thank goodness) but as long as they score everyone the same way it's fine , when you get your title there will not be any scores on it just the CD. I've been showing for a long time and I still make mistakes in handling every one does so just have fun and congrats on the second leg now go get that third one.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

today I had a shock!! My Brady started dropping his butt and lifting his front end while heeling!! I personally do not like that style so I broke out into a run in wide right circles which seemed to help bring him back into alignment. Other than that both he & Faelan did well in their sessions. Towhee had the day off since she was out & about hiking with brother, BIL, Casey and 2 other dogs.

Yesterday we had drop in Rally (Towhee) and Utility (Faelan) classes followed by run thrus where Towhee did Open and Faelan did Utility. They both did well although Faelan so wanted glove #2 rather than glove #1, which he took a beautiful pivot to, that I held the signal long enough so it would have been at least a major deduction possibly an NQ - I probably held it 3-4 seconds but my choices were to reset, hold the signal or let him fail by taking the wrong glove. I did not want to reset since I thought holding the signal and sending would be a better training move at this point in training - he wanted glove #2 but he wasn't going to have the choice of choosing which glove. Always something. Once sent, although he did glance twice at glove #2, he took a straight line to #1, picked up cleanly and returned to a perfect front.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This weekend has been a busy weekend for Bernie because we're trying to get him ready for tests. Tomorrow is the deadline to sign up for LIGRC's hunt test and after today's training I'm not going to enter him. He did really well, but we still have a lot of work to do. I want him to get exposed to a test environment, but I'll wait for a single day test, not a double header.

Yesterday we took him to a field with high cover, the grass was thick and anywhere between knee and thigh high. He did 6 marks between 40-60 yards. There was also an empty gulley in the middle of his second set of marks which increased the difficulty. That really threw him off on his first mark, but after he learn PAST the gully and the bumper actually landed beyond it he did great. His line manners have improved dramatically. I had him completely off leash through set up, heeling to the line, and did one mark where I didn't hold his collar. He stayed until sent - good boy!

Issues that arose: during the first set his recall was NOT good. he'd come halfway back drop the bumper and start sniffing. I had to go out and make him pick up the bumper and walk back to the line. Had no idea what was going on because we've never had that issue. Turns out he really had to poop. I aired him out and on the second round 0 recall issues 0 dropping the bumper issues. Still not happy that we had them in the first place, but at least I found the reason.

Today we had training with our field group. The set up was awesome! Land and water combination. It was just what Bernie needed - a good challenge for his brain. I was able to get a good idea of things we need to work on. For the first round he did all 5 marks beautifully. No recall issues today. He dropped the bumper twice to shake and I had to tell him to fetch it. As long as I told him Hold as he came out of the water he learned to wait to either shake until after or hold the bumper while shaking. We fixed that very quickly. For the second round we had three marks. Bernie had to redo his first one because he didn't realize he needed to get out of the water for the bumper. He was searching frantically in the pond, didn't understand that it had fallen beyond. Once he found it on land the idea was in his head and he did both the second mark and redo very well. He did the long water mark great. 

Issues that arose: Heeling to the line. It has improved drastically, but someone pointed out I'm doing a lot of "Heel-No" i.e. there's still waaaaay too much correcting going on. I should only have to say heel once and we should be able to walk to the line. He's getting much better at correcting himself, but I'd like to get to the point where he doesn't have to correct himself and he just stays in heel. Running the bank. After picking up the bumper on land Bernie wanted to run the bank to get back to me. He'd enter the water briefly but then swim to shore and run the rest of the way. I'm going to need to get long line on him to work on that. He needs to swim directly back. 

All in all a very good day. A lot of new challenges that Bernie succeeded at. Here are some pictures of the set-up.

Marks were anywhere from 50 yards at the shortest to 150 yards for the long mark.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> Issues that arose: Heeling to the line. It has improved drastically, but someone pointed out I'm doing a lot of "Heel-No" i.e. there's still waaaaay too much correcting going on. I should only have to say heel once and we should be able to walk to the line. He's getting much better at correcting himself, but I'd like to get to the point where he doesn't have to correct himself and he just stays in heel. Running the bank. After picking up the bumper on land Bernie wanted to run the bank to get back to me. He'd enter the water briefly but then swim to shore and run the rest of the way. I'm going to need to get long line on him to work on that. He needs to swim directly back.


I wouldn't be comfortable using a long line in the water -- who knows what it could get caught on or if it could get tangled around the legs. I would say "no, here" when Bernie looks towards land, and then say "good boy" when he looks back at you.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I wouldn't be comfortable using a long line in the water -- who knows what it could get caught on or if it could get tangled around the legs. I would say "no, here" when Bernie looks towards land, and then say "good boy" when he looks back at you.


Our long lines are check cords that float so when theyre out swimming its just on top of the water. Do you think thsts still a bad idea? My trainer recommended it too. I tried redirecting him like you said today but he still eventually would head towards the bank and run the rest of the way . I dont know how else to guide him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> Our long lines are check cords that float so when theyre out swimming its just on top of the water. Do you think thsts still a bad idea? My trainer recommended it too. I tried redirecting him like you said today but he still eventually would head towards the bank and run the rest of the way . I dont know how else to guide him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Personally, I would not be comfortable with it. One time, Molly was swimming and got stuck on a blackberry bush branch hanging off an island. It was caught on her fur. It was actually very, very scary as she started to struggle.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

coaraujo said:


> For the first round he did all 5 marks beautifully. No recall issues today. He dropped the bumper twice to shake and I had to tell him to fetch it. As long as I told him Hold as he came out of the water he learned to wait to either shake until after or hold the bumper while shaking. We fixed that very quickly. For the second round we had three marks. Bernie had to redo his first one because he didn't realize he needed to get out of the water for the bumper. He was searching frantically in the pond, didn't understand that it had fallen beyond. Once he found it on land the idea was in his head and he did both the second mark and redo very well. He did the long water mark great.


Bernie has come a long way! I didn't see everything but he comes when called and I only saw nice deliveries. He looked great.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Crashed and burned Thursday night. In agility I popped a tendon and then couldn't run (I'm now taped and ibprofened). Then in obedience a half an hour later, after all the down stays and recalls, someone started shooting firecracker off in a nearby field. Maddie had a cow. 

Not our best night.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget failed his articles this morning with only 3 out there . After our mistake I was reading the rule book for graduate open and discovered you use 4 but only send your dog once to get the correct one. Wow how can I expect Nugget to do the exercise correctly when I don't do it right either. We went outside with my new set of articles later on and this time we both got our act together. We also did 4 go- outs 2 short about half the ring length and 2 full length all were baited and he was straight and fast going the last 2 he was sent over each jump which he took and with my bending my knees saying FRONT both were straight fronts. We did 1BJ which he nailed ( again) and 1 ROHJ which I again told him to front and helped with my knees and it was almost straight. We also did the DR which other than the turn on #3 which wasn't as good as yesterday's the pickups on all three gloves was good with straight returns even on #3 he's getting better on not arcing so much. Training at club tonight so we quit with just what we did, I almost wish club wasn't tonight as our weather is sunny but cool this morning and Nugget was UP.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training this morning for Faelan, Towhee or Brady.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - please give them all hugs and keep them close. It helps you... and it probably will help them. I'm sure they all miss their big brother. I'm so sorry again - I'm glad he went peacefully and you have so many years right up to the last day of good memories and happy times with him. 


**** I haven't been actively posting here as much lately - part of it is because work's been a little hectic the last couple weeks. Should calm down now. 

Have been training the dogs in the evenings - when I can. Was all ready to start taking out the jumps and doing daily practice in the front yard now we have our lawn back. Except I can't even step outside the door without being eaten alive by mosquitoes. Despite us having a very long and hard winter - mosquitoes are worse now than they've been in the past 5+ years! Seriously! 

Was sharing a laugh with my one instructor - she's had me doing "Hop" at the start of heeling to cue up a good trot from Bertie right from the start. Which is all fine, except last night while doing a quick heeling session before bedtime, Bertie was leaping like 3-4 feet straight up and forward every time I set him up and told him HEEL. I'd assume that it was doggy joy at TRAINING (the dogs love playing the game), but I seriously wondered if he is starting to think that big leap is part of heeling. <- Told my instructor I may want to fade the hop for a while.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sharon, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinking of you Sharon. I am so so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Our training at club was good tonight, Nuggets heeling very nice good attention and his fig8 to was very nice. Signal exercise good but he needed to be told to WATCH ME when I was about to do the hand signals. Baited go- outs again good and quick sits after eating the spray cheese in the can. Recall (2) both straight with the first one getting a straight f+f the second recall poor front. S+D done 2x each full 3-5 minutes he never moved a muscle. He also honored a full utility run thru I gave the president of our club with her golden this too was solid even with what was going on in the ring with him . We also did the DR which was nicely done again . MSFE the first time an extra step was taken so I did it a second time and this time a really nice lockup. Nugget worked nice both sessions today now if he holds it together Sat.at the golden spec. In graduate open. Only two other dogs in this class with Nugget. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a fun night tonight in class, it was a smaller than usual group which I like every once in a while . We had to do the first recall exercise twice as Finley decided she'd rather go visit the family member of a classmate than come to me on the first call. Every once in a while she'll throw something like this in for good measure . But that's okay, since this was class and it was a good learning-reinforcement opportunity. On the second recall she was spot on. I'm going to start working on teaching her to "finish" with a signal from the right, currently I only use my left hand and she doesn't go behind me to finish. I don't expect it to be too difficult, and I think I'll just use the word "around" for that. As far as the open exercises go, both last week and tonight I had to really be watchful and give encouragement on the retrieve on flat to prevent her from jumping over the high jump on the way back. This is a new situation that hasn't been an issue before but I can see where if I'm not watchful it will be problem. In saying that, I haven't worked with the retrieves or jumps at home a whole lot in the past 2 or 3 weeks, but we will be back on target with those exercises this week.

On a side note, I decided to get new shoes today. Summer crocks. So I go to the crock store, look at the various styles, and pick a pair to try on. Had to laugh at myself as I started to "Heel at a brisk pace" within the store to make sure they'd be comfortable and something I can wear when working with the dogs. Yep, I love this obedience stuff .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah the ups and downs of dog training, yesterday was a good day so it was an up day. Today more of a down day. Nugget broke the long sit as I was coming back to him and I'm thinking it was because everyone around him was making corrections on their dogs and I think he was thinking he was in for the same. I didn't make any corrections verbal or physical just had him do a 5 min.sit stay while others did the down stay. This time when I came back he was like a rock. Our instructor gave me a utility run thru that he would have qualified if it were a trial but not by much it was SLOPPY. Articles had been placed near the b- jump and we thought he was going to go over but he didn't , but he didn't go directly to the pile either. Go- out weren't great either although he did the jumps clean. Signal exercise the heeling was sloppy with a couple wides and 1 lag for sure and I didn't like his abouts either but he did do the signal part fine other than a less than straight front. The DR I liked but Lynn said I under turned the #3 glove and it was scoreable . I didn't think I did but she was doing the judging today. Nuggets part was good on all three gloves leaving briskly but again she didn't like the pickups . The gloves were brand new and laid flat but I will wash and starch all my gloves before a trial to make them puff up a little so as to be easier for Nugget to pickup. Other than fronts on everything but the BJ which he nailed his open work today I thought to be quite nice including his fig8 which was cleanly done twice and his 4 recalls 2 drops and 2 straight well done even got 2 fronts. ( will miracles ever cease to happen) . Open work pretty decent but the concentration is now on utility which wasn't good. I also was criticized for the way I send him on go- outs and was told my arm is pushing him to left forcing an arc. We tried just saying GO OUT without any arm motion and darned if he didn't do it straighter . I never tried doing it without any arm motion at all just a verbal command but Lynn said he knows what go out means and she was right so from now on its a verbal go out only.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs are antsy to work -- they have had a few days off and they are surely not entirely happy about it.

I question whether heeling work is ever done? Work on wide and they might start crabbing. Work on crabbing and they may start forging - work the forging and you might get jay walking or bumping - all minor but still ... always balancing and always adjusting.

So I need to video tape more and was reminded that along with training, testing should occur about 10% of the time to see how things are going and what if any adjustments are needed. 

I also need to change my master training sheets - perhaps this weekend ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Put just 4 articles out in preparation of Sat.graduate open trial with one of the two leather ones being the scented one---- no problem even though it sure looked funny with so few out there. Nugget went briskly and found it with a thorough search returning to me and giving it up with the " out " order. Washed and bleached 18 gloves this morning which are now drying most have never been used but they lay too flat so they also got a spray of starch and I'm hoping they will stiffen and take a puffy shape. The rest of the day will be spent doing nothing as it rained a great deal overnight and my yard is to wet to do anything in so we will take it easy till training tomorrow night at SCKC. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked in the training room, briefly after our hike. 

Brady first. We worked pivots on the platform with him tucking into heel position to heel him with his left turns. We worked some halts using the walls, treadmill and closet doors as a ‘butt in’ barrier and we finished with finding front games.

Faelan went next. We worked some pivots for glove #3, some heeling and front and finishes.

Towhee and I worked some pivots on the platform for left turns, some heeling and right turns around the room and finished up with some fronts & finishes.

They loved getting some training time.

It was hard – very hard. Casey did not get his turn. One of the many firsts coming up. The training room also has the physical therapy type equipment we used to keep him limber and strong. On my way into work I heard there were going to be thunderstorms tomorrow and my thought was ‘at least Casey won’t be scared’.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It has been a busy week again for us. Last Saturday we attended the carting clinic and Lexx got the chance to pull his first cart. He did remarkably well for his first time. We used 2 different carts and he definitely preferred one over the other (due to the positioning of the shafts).

Sunday we headed to the retriever training grounds for some water retrieves. We watched some of the Master dogs run....they were pretty amazing. Some of the handlers were so "strict"!!! I figured that's why those dogs are there and Lexx likely will never be. I'm not sure I can be like that with him. I had a hard enough time trying to keep him restrained. He was hearing the duck calls and seeing water so wanted to go. We only worked with bumpers and his dokken. We did 4 water runs. There was only light cover but I had the thrower toss his bumpers into open water where he could see them (until he figures out what he's doing). His dokken got caught in some cover on one throw but he was able to find it and bring it in. Out of the 5 junior dogs running that day, he was the least experienced and the only one that didn't cheat!! We still have to work on his holding when he comes out of the water as he drops the bumber to "shake". Other than that, I was happy with what he did.

The past couple of nights we've worked on land retrieves at about 80 yards or so. He's done really well. We started out with the thrower yelling "hey hey" but have moved to the duck call...which he just loves!

Monday night was agility. We worked on the dog walk, some courses and weaves. He does really well the first time around and then gets the zoomies and decides that running around with sticks is more fun.  He's up to 6 weave poles now. 

Tonight we have field class which will be focused on water retrieves. We have to drive about an hour (one way) for these classes.

The forecast for the weekend is calling for rain so I'm thinking we will hit the building for some obedience work as we haven't done much of that lately. Again, I need to get him back to doing scent discrimination as that is the only exercise he's not too sure of.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight our training session went pretty well. We only get 5 min. In the utility ring on. Thur.but we got some decent go-outs in and the signal exercise . His open work tonight other than the fronts on most exercises was rather nice. Heeling - fig8 - DOR BOTH SIGNAL AND VERBAL NICE very fast drops and 2 of three fronts were straight . His BJ ONE PERFECT THE OTHER CROOKED FRONT BUT NOT TO FAR FROM BEING STRAIGHT ALSO. S+D well done I thought for a moment he fell asleep on the down and we finished up with a really good MSFE. An up training session hope this will carry over for Sat.trial we shall see.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck to you & Nugget this weekend 




Nuggetsdad said:


> Tonight our training session went pretty well. We only get 5 min. In the utility ring on. Thur.but we got some decent go-outs in and the signal exercise . His open work tonight other than the fronts on most exercises was rather nice. Heeling - fig8 - DOR BOTH SIGNAL AND VERBAL NICE very fast drops and 2 of three fronts were straight . His BJ ONE PERFECT THE OTHER CROOKED FRONT BUT NOT TO FAR FROM BEING STRAIGHT ALSO. S+D well done I thought for a moment he fell asleep on the down and we finished up with a really good MSFE. An up training session hope this will carry over for Sat.trial we shall see.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So okay, I went into a bit of a slump and just started catching up with some online classes - and wow!! 

Such awesome ideas to help my dogs understand, build and proof heel position while in a fast pace!! I cannot wait to really study the footwork and body language so I can understand and apply these ideas. 

It is a rainy, foggy and muggy morning so no outside activities. 

I have Ms Towhee entered in agility trials this weekend although I may be scratching her; we have done no training this week other than a short obedience session yesterday and I honestly am more inclined to focus on obedience right now and spending time with all my dogs. 

I have the option of rally & obedience drop in classes with run thrus tomorrow and a puppy party on Sunday if I do not go to the agility trials. I can get to the puppy party location early and work & film my crew for classes - it would be a new location for them and there is a pond too!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon THANK YOU 

I wish you luck at the agility trial but going to the puppy party and getting to train all your dogs sounds like more fun to me.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've started teaching Phoenix to hold a mark for go outs. I struggled with this with Flip - he would always glance forward and then look back up. I finally gave up with him, it just wasn't happening. But I'm trying to be really insistent with Phoenix. So far he's doing really well. I'm also transferring the skill over to field work, tossing a bumper a few feet away and having him stare at it for awhile before I send him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We had our field class last night. We took the dogs to a nice pond area and it was a beautiful evening. We worked on water retrieves with bumpers. Lexx did well on all of his retrieves but continued to drop the bumber in front of me to shake so had to enforce the "hold" command. On his last one, I tossed the bumber back into the water and he finally figured it out and came into heel position without dropping it. We ended on a good note!!!

I got a few compliments on how nice of a swimmer Lexx is...no panicking or splashing about with his paws. He's very confident in the water.

We ended the evening with a land retrieve. The first retrieve I had him off leash. He went full speed to the bumber, retrieved it and went full speed past me back into the water :doh: and did not want to come out. Naughty boy!! His second retrieve was done on a long line and it went much better! 

No training today as he is at daycare enjoying the day with his buddies (in the rain).:yuck:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have completly derailed... I am taking a tricks class with Mighty.. I have always wanted to do it and too many people are losing their dogs lately and I am not putting anything off anymore.. We are not the class clowns and it takes him a couple days to get it.. but we are getting there.. bonus that we get to do run throughs in a new building after class with lots going on.. 1st run through surprised me and I thought.. okay.. he might actually be ready... last night..just proved I WAS delusional..rofl No shows for us anytime soon...lol..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it 




Titan1 said:


> I have completly derailed... I am taking a tricks class with Mighty.. I have always wanted to do it and too many people are losing their dogs lately and I am not putting anything off anymore.. We are not the class clowns and it takes him a couple days to get it.. but we are getting there.. bonus that we get to do run throughs in a new building after class with lots going on.. 1st run through surprised me and I thought.. okay.. he might actually be ready... last night..just proved I WAS delusional..rofl No shows for us anytime soon...lol..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> . . . I am taking a tricks class with Mighty.. I have always wanted to do it and too many people are losing their dogs lately and I am not putting anything off anymore..


Losing my Zoe so suddenly made me realize how quickly things can change. It makes you realize you may not have all the time in the world to get things perfect with them. But at the end of the day for me it's about trying to find something that both of us can enjoy and share, hopefully develop some skill at, and hopefully give some enjoyment to others.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is Phoenix learning to hold his mark for go outs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and Sadie got their after the trial hamburgers today and Nugget and i also got a gift today 1st place with a 197 in graduate open BUT we didn't deserve it. There were only 3 dogs entered in this class and the other two flat out NQd. I'm not happy with this "win" because on the go-out part of the DJ exercise the dog is supposed to go out approximately 20 ft. And sit on the handlers order which Nugget did but here is the rub the judge then tells the handler to go back to his dog and return to the heel position which as I was walking back and was about 4-5 ft from him he broke the sit but did return to heel after I said HEEL and then did stay and I walked back to the other end of the ring and on the judges order sent him over the jump which he took and returned with a straight front ( I know I complain a lot about his fronts but even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while) . Because this is not a "normal class" but is one a title can be earned there was a question of whether breaking the sit earned an NQ some spectators said it did but the judge got out the rule book and of course this situation wasn't covered in it. My judge went and asked the judge in the next ring about this and she said its points off so we were given a gift because if I were judging it , it would have been a zero for the exercise. My opinion of the whole thing was not a favorable one for Nugget as I honestly didn't think he earned a 197 today but he did hit the fronts and finishes but we were a sloppy team. The good thing about today was the ring experience gained. This venue had other specialty obedience going on plus it was a large breed show and it was VERY VERY noisy with barking dogs everywhere people talking just generally noisy clippers being used by groomers and it was 80 degrees out when we showed. Nugget wasn't the only one in our team to make a mistake as I went all the way to the other side to give my signals instead of the legal much shorter signal position and the judge did look at me like I was nuts making the exercise harder than it needed to be but I just forgot I could do the signals from the middle of the ring. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AKC clarified a few years back, I think in a judges newsletter, that breaking on the return was just points.

Phoenix got his CGC today! It wasn't planned, he's never even tried half the stuff on the test before today, but I had been watching and helping be part of the crowd and thought what the heck, let's give it a try.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Phoenix! Very good for 8 months. Hopefully Gracie will get there but who knows when.

_Nuggetsdad, _I think 1st place and a 197 sounds pretty good. Some days things just break the right way for you.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job Nugget and Phoenix!  

Finley has had a day or two of minimal training just because of weather and opportunity. Yesterday she did a beautiful drop on recall with just a signal, very happy about that. It was the first time I ever just used a signal rather than the verbal command with the signal. In the past she has gone down, but takes a few steps first. So this quick drop on a signal alone really made my day...wasn't sure how it would work out . The weather should be good for jumps tomorrow so we'll concentrate on those. 

No class on Monday for Finley as Banshee is ready to start her first advanced class and will be starting on Monday. I have mixed emotions about it, I'm glad to to take Banshee but I will miss my every Monday with Finley. I felt kind of the same way when we brought Banshee home, that I was somehow missing out on times with Finley. But now they are the best of friends, and Finley's feelings haven't been hurt. Anyhow, the plan is that I will alternate weeks with each dog. The dog who stays home will get special time with "Dad" at home on Mondays...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We had our last Rally Novice class and clearly are not ready for the Rally Advanced (no leash, heck no) so we took the instructor's advice and got "dumbed down" to Beginner's Obedience. It is a 11 dogs class, with all kinds and ages. 

We had our first one and while she knows how to do cleanly some stuff that others do not, she is clearly lacking in others things so it will do Col a world of good I think. I finagled my way out of the training collar thingy by getting her into a martingale. We will be back in Rally classes later on. Right now our problem is on change of paces; slow to normal (and vice versa) is fine; fast to normal is not good. I did a bad thing  and put her in a sit-stay-recall on leash when all the instructor wanted was a walk-call back - silly on my part but I wanted to show what she can do well. Must follow the instructions; that's why we are there


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations Nugget and Phoenix!! 

Im late to posting about our Tuesday training. Olivers class was bad again. He kept trying to attack the Irish Wolfhound in class. I dont understand what's gotten into him. He was never like this, we've been consistently taking a variety of classes since he was little and he's always been fine with other dogs but as of late hes completely lost his head. When he wasn't worried about the IW his heelwork was beautiful. Head up, eyes on me. No breaking to look at other dogs a few feet away or to sniff the distractions put out. So I think were making progress somewhere. I just dont understand where mr. Friendly went and why he became all aggressive 

Bernies class went awesome. We worked on a lot of foundation stuff like walking hold, walking into heel and holding. Recall through fake gunner stations. The only thing bernie struggled with was heeling and holding. He can do it fine in the field but when I actually made him thimk about it man he struggled! His hold turned to mush. We got quite a few good ones in towards the end - I could see the wheels really spinning so cute. We finished with some short bumper tosses where we completed a mark full circle. I made Bernie heel to the line sit and be steady without a collar grab, retrieve the bumper and return to heel and hold. He was close to perfect every time. Atta boy!! Hopefully hell be ready for sbgrc hunt test this month. Were entering no matter what just for testing experience.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on great jobs for both Nugget & Phoenix 

I trained the crew in a side yard they are not generally allowed in and can we say enthusiastic  or maybe wired? Precision took a hit but attitude was right there! And even Brady payed full attention and did not ho darting around the house - something he is prone too when he has the yeehaaing zoomies.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

coaraujo said:


> I dont understand what's gotten into him. He was never like this, we've been consistently taking a variety of classes since he was little and he's always been fine with other dogs but as of late hes completely lost his head. When he wasn't worried about the IW his heelwork was beautiful. Head up, eyes on me. No breaking to look at other dogs a few feet away or to sniff the distractions put out. So I think were making progress somewhere. I just dont understand where mr. Friendly went and why he became all aggressive
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is Oliver approaching age 2? Is he neutered? I can't remember.

Is it possible he's growing up and trying to become the man?

I ask this because the same happened with my first dog Boomer, after he turned 2 he became little Napoleon :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a composite video of our training yesterday - I slowed the recalls to 25% or 50% 0f speed simply because I love flying ears LOL

Not apparent in the video but I was halting Faelan for signals at the start of a ledge outcropping so he needed to figure out his foot & body placement but he is more than ready for challenges like change of surfaces 

Brady - well he has a definite tendency to crab so you can see me doing spins and drifting to the right to help counter act these tendencies - Towhee also crabs slightly on occasion but for her it is occasional and not a tendency - and we were working on a definite slope. 

I always hesitate to post videos 1) I am not overly fond of my weight gain and 2) my dogs and I make mistakes. But I love training and I love my dogs so here you go ... enjoy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fun to see the dogs working! Nice Sharon


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Fun to see the dogs working! Nice Sharon


I second that and always enjoy it when people post videos. I still haven't gotten a camcorder but it's on my wish list.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my word!! Today was both fun and interesting training. I packed up some stuff and headed out but took a circular route to where I originally was headed and a very active field in my town was empty!! Oh, I had to take advantage of that! The fields are clover filled, have dark dog decoys (?? to scare geese maybe ??), behind a school and surrounded by Public Works, the ambulance area, fair & parade buildings & stands and all kinds of things. A baseball field with multiple fields (4 I think) is kitty cornered to the school grounds and had a full house from the sounds of it.

I set out my cones, my camera and a food bowl with 1) swiss cheese 2) ham chunks and 3) coated chicken chunks. There may have been other smaller cheese & meat types as well. There was a brisk breeze and it is in the upper 60's and sunny. There were a few white napkins & tissues blowing around and I have - on video- footage of Faelan coming around the outside Figure 8 and HOPPING over a napkin - so funny!! Looked like he thought it was a mouse or something!

Well, let me just tell you that Faelan truly was distracted. So distracted that on signals, although he would be looking right at me, he sat when I halted with the stand signal near that bowl. So we worked through that. Later Go Outs going towards that bowl were just beyond his comprehension - the other direction was fine. Oh yeah, the blowing white stuff was another added attraction.

Brady too was distracted but he was more distracted by the 'white stuff' when it blew somewhere it had not been before - he too had eyes up but the mind having eyes elsewhere. He seemed to remember working with yummy food bowls. We worked heeling, Figure 8 routines and recalls.

Towhee was a star!!! A complete star during heeling, figure 8's and her recalls - finishes not so much. Somehow she thinks dropping on the finish is quite the thing - I have not yet figured this out but tend to think it is a point of confusion with her drop games - my hand gesture might be close?? Whatever, it should be easy enough to correct.

I did not go to the puppy party, nor to the agility trial. I need to be with my dogs right now - all my dogs. And I am still somewhat emotional so felt it might be best to limit face to face human interaction.

ETA: And Faelan leaps over a napkin that blew into his path


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

boomers_dawn said:


> Is Oliver approaching age 2? Is he neutered? I can't remember.
> 
> Is it possible he's growing up and trying to become the man?
> 
> I ask this because the same happened with my first dog Boomer, after he turned 2 he became little Napoleon :


Yes he is intact and 2 months shy of 2 years old. When talking to dog school teacher after class he said that could very well be it. I had no idea that it showed up thst late. He said since goldens are slower maturing dogs sometimes it doesn't show up until 2-2.5 . Its very different from Bernies issues since his are all fear based not "macho" based. You were still able to handle Boomer very successfully though?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip and I had a breakthrough today. We have been struggling with directed jumping in competition forever. The last time he actually passed DJ in competition was January 2013. First the problem was with the jumps themselves, the taking the jumps and running out of the ring, and then with the go out portion. We took 8 months off from utility competition. Yesterday he missed on of his go outs, but today he totally nailed directed jumping, giving absolutely beautiful go outs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's getting hot and humid but before it got to be too much Nugget and I had a little training session and although it was for the most part very well done I just had to be a jerk and throw on purpose my dumbbell far to the left and of course Nugget went around the jump and got it but returned back to me taking the jump. I then had to set him from the take off spot with me standing in front of him by the side of the jump to go over and get the dumbbell which I already had thrown behind me . Now he did go over going and coming . GOOD BOY BAD TRAINER!!! After that fiasco we did the BJ which had to be done 2x as the first the front was off. ROF pretty good and with just a smidge of help he nailed the fronts.MSFE absolutely perfect including the call to heel. DR also pretty good getting the correct glove all 3 sends with 2 straight fronts but the #3 glove his turn in place wasn't as crisp or straight as it should have been but his return was really nice for a change without any arc in it but when he fronted me which he did straight he mouthed the glove a bunch and I needed to tell him HOLD IT HOLD IT with my hand under his lower jaw to help him understand. We did 4 baited short go outs and then 2 full ring length without bait all were very nice which got him a jackpot. The DJ was also done correctly both the bar and high. The DOR-Signal exercise or SD articles were not done this morning nor the fig8 or heeling because it is club night and I wanted to save a little for tonight that won't be too much as the bldg. I'm sure will be HOT .



Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight, I think, will be all about ring entrances and setups.

I really don't practice either often enough because I always want to get to the 'sexy' stuff. But they are probably at least as important as a clean front - actually, in Towhee's case, they may be more important because it is between exercises that she can become - well - unfocused and decide the judge needs a brand new buddy .... in a golden coat ... her specialty is making all people feel very welcome into her world LOL


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

coaraujo said:


> You were still able to handle Boomer very successfully though?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, he competed fine in Rally, Obedience, and field. But he was never one to charge others or leave the ring during the off-lead exercises.

He required management and constant vigilance. I kept him out of other dogs' faces on lead. There was no loose play with other males - he would be fine with that, until someone tried to hump him - so we never took that chance.

We went to the dog park, but we would go off by ourselves and hike or swim (I don't do the dog park anymore b/c of the other people).

The hardest part of management was the other people. They would let their dogs barge up to him; I would go "No back up, he doesn't like other dogs on lead" and they would say "oh mine's friendly" or "oh mine's fine" and I would have to yell "MINE ISN'T ON LEAD!!!" It only takes a second for bad things to happen so I had to be quick and if the people weren't responsive I would have to swoop in. At the dog park if people didn't watch their dogs and they were bugging him I would get between and hustle him out of there.

Thank goodness he was the only man in the house. I have heard of people having to manage 2 males or 2 bitches in the same house. Ugh.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kinda excited.  

They are doing drop in classes this summer. Which I gather is really just people dropping in and using the floor vs taught classes. Either way it's exciting since I thought we were down to one class a week for a while.  

Both dogs have the next couple days off from everything except our walks - even that's a toss up. Both seem kinda droppy and tired today for some reason. Must have been the weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*To Titan1*

Is this the seminar with Ward you enjoyed so much? I just received an invite - is over 2 hours away but thinking of auditing maybe

Training from the puppy through to the OTCH
How dogs learn through associations, consequences, and reinforcement
How to apply the learning processes in training for competition obedience
Using play training to create a positive attitude in your dog
Setting a want to rather than a have to attitude in your dog
Heeling, recalls, scent work, signals, and go outs


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Club training was kept short to humid , but we did do the signal exercise and his heeling and all the signals done correctly but he was a little slow on the down. We did the DOR 2xv done well fast drops here. The only thing we messed up and haven't in a long time was the DR which Nugget went for #2 twice both times it was one of the others but we finally got it right again ( don't know what was going on in his head doing this). Lastly we did the long S+D twice each the full 3-5 minutes. I cut the session short and we went home early . Tomorrow at the AC facility.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Is this the seminar with Ward you enjoyed so much? I just received an invite - is over 2 hours away but thinking of auditing maybe
> 
> Training from the puppy through to the OTCH
> How dogs learn through associations, consequences, and reinforcement
> ...


Yes Sharon it is and I took 17 pages of notes. I love Ward but not sure everyone else would. He keeps it very simple for the dogs. Does use a clicker to mark some things.. I think you would enjoy him.. and Zoom is a sweetie that wags with his whole rear. 
I know a couple people that have to multiple seminars were not taking notes and said they knew it all.. But I enjoyed it.. confirmed some of the stuff I was doing is right.. had a aha moment. So it was good for me..
It was worth the money for me.. and this is my 1st.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

In the air conditioning at SCKC this morning Nugget was really really good in the utility ring doing beautiful full ring go-outs that were fast-straight and dead center with sits on command. We did some half ring go- outs with bait first. The jumps were taken as directed and the DR done correctly other than his arcing on the 3 glove AGAIN. Articles done 2x each well done. The signal exercise and his doing the signal part all correct albeit I think the down a little slow. The only mistake made was mine saying Nugget SWING this was after all the signal exercise and I knew I made a mistake as soon as I did it and my instructor who was helping me just snickered a bit and said it's only POINTS. Moving stand just lovely. Then after utility work everything was done very well in the open ring including his giving me some fronts till we did group s+d where we did the out of sight sit and when called back into the ring I got to 5-6 ft.of Nugget and he again broke. This time I had enough of this crap from him on this exercise as I know as he did this 2x just last night that he knows what he is to do so today instead of praise he got a very physical correction and was made to do it over again. Nugget is entered in Open B and Graduate Open this Sun.so this breaking when I return when he is doing the long sit or return to dog on that part of the go- out in grad.open is in the first case a zero and in the GO heavy points off . I truly don't like getting tough with Nugget because he is a soft dog he can take a leash correction no problem and yelling at him is like water rolling off a ducks back BUT The look on my face if he THINKS I'm angry with him he will break . The problem is he is NOT very good at reading me far from it. Today I was ecstatic with his work today before he broke and I consciously walk back to him with a smile like the Cheshire Cat or don't look in his direction at all but he is quickly exhausting my patience with this.



Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix working on fronts, Flip having a fit, and kitty acting as distractor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

weather permitting, Brady will be going to his first agility run-thrus on the 28th 

Held outdoors on a training field he has never before seen - Faelan & Towhee will also be going.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

So bummed out right now . No hunt test for Bernie this month. He doesn't have any eligible registration papers so he's not eligible for AKC hunt or field tests. We weren't planning on neutering him, but I guess now we will so we can get him PAL/ILP registered so we can compete with him. I wish there was another way. I feel better that he's 2 before neutering, but I'd still just rather not at all. But I don't think we have any other way of getting him entered in tests. I guess now its just a matter of when. We'll still be volunteering at our clubs test and bringing Bernie along. I offered him as test dog, they have one already, but they said to bring him just in case. Maybe he'll get to do a "fun run". Boomers Dawn and dog school teacher suggested it. They're brilliant! And on top of that poor Bernie had to miss class last night because the BF got stuck late at work. 

Oliver worked double duty. Did manners class and hunting class. Once again we had Cujo on our hands during manners class. Dog school teacher had me wrap the leash around his waste so when he lunged he self-corrected himself. That way he's sending the message to himself. That really helped. We worked on focus focus focus while the other dogs were around. Its a bit of a roller coaster. And of course during hunting class he's practically fine. Flirting away with Ms. Dee Dee and not even acting out when another dog tells him off for getting to close to her . First we heeled backwards, which Oliver really likes. Sometimes he swings his butt out though. Then we went outside and did some marks. Oliver ran right to....and then past the bumper to pee on the tree behind it :doh:. I told him to Fetch and he brought it back to me. Then dropped it to go mark some more. (Can you tell I'm having intact male dog issues?) On the second mark the bumper was thrown into the bushes. Oliver ran to the spot but then gave up and decided to find the perfect bush to pee on until I told him to find it. Then he searched for the bumper until he found it and brought it back to me. 

I'm pretty sure I'm that mom who's kid is walking all over them right now. I'm just not sure what to do about it. I need to find a correction for Oliver that I'm comfortable with that is effective.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Puppy Harris learned left finish this week and we are reaping the early rewards of his first four weeks of "focus" training. I'm getting happy, heads-up heeling from him, automatic sits and really great focus during an hour of puppy class. It's really pretty incredible when I think that 15 weeks ago he wasn't even born yet  He's doing great on the puppy agility equipment at class. Right now, it's all about shaping, learning how to become operant and having fun. I tied a bird wing to a bumper today and we did some retrieves outside. He was pretty floored by that. 

Kea: After working with the puppy, I realize how very far she has come in the last year of really working hard on her heeling. Today, we worked on pace changes and come front from heel position. I think we're almost ring ready and I need to figure out how to calm my nerves.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and I did articles and I must say the butt taps on this exercise worked he is leaving very briskly working the pile till the scented article is found then returning and about 70% of the time giving a good f+f. We also did some turns in place especially to the left for what would be #3 glove which he doesn't always get a good heel position with his butt out but we keep working on it. A couple sit stays with my returning saying stay stay stay hoping it will carry over this Sun. Training at SCKC tonight .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I had an amazing session last night with the dogs. I leave work an hour early on Wednesdays to allow time for work -> home -> class (about 80 miles traveling through many traffic jams) so I had the dogs inside since it was very hot and a shorter day than usual.

When I got home after letting them out I worked them in rotation while the other 2 would be running and playing in the back yard and occasionally trying to be the one heeling or fronting. It was fun and fast, although I'm not sure I would do it often - it is very distracting to the dog trying to work and I am just unsure it is fair ...

It was very interesting to see that Towhee and even Brady respond to signals - I think they are not not paying attention, give Faelan a down signal and down they all go ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight our training was in the valley very poor. Nugget got the wrong glove right at the start then when I sent him on the first go- out he went over to the bar jump put on the brakes and stood there looking stupid. His BJ done twice was ok with a good front and finish on the second one . ROHJ just sloppy 3x. DOR very well done with good straight f+f 2x but the straight recall he was all over not even close to a straight front or finish. Heeling was fair fig 8 good but the off leash heeling on the signal exercise was not good at all with more mistakes than he has done in the last several weeks put together. The go-out done on our run thru were much better than the ones he did in our 5min. In the utility ring earlier. He took the HJ all right but I had to hold the signal for the BJ as he was confused. The long sit he broke again as I was returning to him and was only a few feet away so I didn't correct him but made him do the 5min. Down doing a 5 min. Sit and when I returned I kept repeating stay stay stay which he did . It was a very poor and frustrating session for me as some of his mistakes would be NQ in a trial and I know he can and is a better working dog than what he showed tonight. Giving him a day off yesterday I thought he would be really up and wanting to work today but boy was I mistaken. Hopefully he got most of the mistakes out of his system tonight .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuggetsdad, bad dress good show, right??


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>KeaColorado......I sure hope so otherwise a new first-- NQ in two class's in same show.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs have the morning off - it is a beautiful crisp morning and I should work them but it is a morning to just enjoy them ....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Even though it rained hard last night and my yard is still very wet I decided after last nights very poor training session to work with Nugget at least what we could. We first went out on my street and did heeling with several halts and about turns. Today his right and left turns he was with me staying in heel position,even his fast was better than last night as he did move out . Fig8 done twice once going each way pretty well done with my only making one minor correction as he was starting to fall back on one of the outside turns. After our heeling which was done on leash because of being on the street with all hand signals to heel we went to our yard and although it's very wet we did not do ANY jumping exercises but were able to do the ROF 3x with one good front then several go- outs from full ring length ( my yard I've made the ring 60x50 ) and 4-5 from in between jumps for the graduate open work I hope he will do Sun. Some were baited but all were ever so much better than last nights. After go- outs the DR was done 2x for each glove with the exception of #3 which we did 3x because of his slow and poor heel position on the turn in place. Each send today was performed correctly unlike the mistake of last night but he wasn't super enthusiastic doing the turns in place but he did like going and retrieving the gloves. This morning was a better session not perfect but much improved over last night. Last night I thought maybe he needed to go potty and took him out 3x which twice turned out to be a walk in the rain, so maybe he just was a little out of sorts.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last evening after work I set up a partial ring to practice last exercise, moving with control to get & attach the leash and leaving the ring for their reward. I think I was overcompensating for the slope of my yard while Towhee & Brady were doing the broad jumps 

I no longer bother replacing the screen in the back door since that is an exercise in futilty so you can occasionally see non working dogs popping out to watch (the reason the screen needs replacing so often! )

Enjoy !!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning the air is very dense with fog and lots of moisture which prevented my doing any of the exercises involving Nugget needing to jump other than doing go- outs which were fairly well done some with bait other without both full ring length and from mid ring . We also did a straight recall which was fast but his front could have bee a little better. ROF done 3x very nice. Signal exercise heeling was a little sloppy on the wet grass but he did the signal part well.The DR all three gloves correctly retrieved and 2 of 3 fronts but the turn to the left on the 3 glove needs work. Articles done earlier very nice including f+ f. It's funny how repetitive exercises can carry over to a different one as I wanted to do the MSFE and as I started from the middle of the ring back next to my chain link fence Nugget thought it was going to be a go-out and started to take off toward the other end of our ring, he did only get a few feet away but it told me to change things up a little. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna and I got 1st place today to earn our CD! Yay! It feels so good to get passed novice! Stays were solid, recall was perfect, stand was solid. Heeling was good, she didn't leave me, but did drift some. I am pretty satisfied with our performance!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  



Lucky Penny said:


> Luna and I got 1st place today to earn our CD! Yay! It feels so good to get passed novice! Stays were solid, recall was perfect, stand was solid. Heeling was good, she didn't leave me, but did drift some. I am pretty satisfied with our performance!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lucky Penny said:


> Luna and I got 1st place today to earn our CD! Yay! It feels so good to get passed novice! Stays were solid, recall was perfect, stand was solid. Heeling was good, she didn't leave me, but did drift some. I am pretty satisfied with our performance!


Congratulations !!!



Sent from Petguide.com App[/colorCongrats great achievement


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Luna and I got 1st place today to earn our CD! Yay! It feels so good to get passed novice! Stays were solid, recall was perfect, stand was solid. Heeling was good, she didn't leave me, but did drift some. I am pretty satisfied with our performance!


Congratulations! Sounds like Luna did a great job, very happy for you both!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucky Penny said:


> Luna and I got 1st place today to earn our CD! Yay! It feels so good to get passed novice! Stays were solid, recall was perfect, stand was solid. Heeling was good, she didn't leave me, but did drift some. I am pretty satisfied with our performance!


Congrats to you both! Awesome news!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We took the dogs to a brewery tonight. Harris practiced offered focus in the tap room. He is so, so, so focused, even after I release him. He just wants to sit there and stare at me. I'm really glad I did the online "Raising a performance puppy" class. I feel like I am in a really good place with him. 

At one point, a little girl about 5 or 6 years old came over and was petting him and hugging him. He didn't bite or jump, just tried to reposition himself so he could still look at me! We have a private lesson booked at the end of July with my favorite trainer. I can't wait to see what happens when she gets ahold of us. 

When he is focused hard, he curls his lips and smiles, showing his puppy shark teeth. He even kind of trembles just a little. I can tell he's trying to hard and is so proud of himself. Cutest thing ever


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

KeaColorado said:


> We took the dogs to a brewery tonight. Harris practiced offered focus in the tap room.
> 
> View attachment 405953


I want to go training with you! Seriously though, did you call ahead to see if dogs were welcome? We have a couple microbreweries here, never would have thought of bringing the dogs, but now you've got me thinking... Harris is adorable and off to a great start!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

MaureenM said:


> I want to go training with you! Seriously though, did you call ahead to see if dogs were welcome? We have a couple microbreweries here, never would have thought of bringing the dogs, but now you've got me thinking... Harris is adorable and off to a great start!


Ha! This time, we did call because it was a newer brewery we hadn't visited yet. We live in a pretty dog-friendly area with a TON of microbreweries. I haven't encountered one yet with a taproom that's not dog friendly, as long as they don't serve food. It's sooooo good for puppy socializing. Noisy with lots of overly friendly slightly tipsy people, LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I have to say -- I am excited  Ms Towhee is showing signs of being ready for Open work    It would be wonderful to get her CDX before her next and likely final litter - she truly loves working and learns most things quickly - being anti-social is a difficult concept for her but even there she shows improvement.

I had several really good training sessions with Faelan, Towhee and Brady this weekend - in a park, at an indoor rental, in my backyard and at an outdoor rental today working basically everything from novice to open to utility and distraction work and leaving the ring under control and several other things. Mostly on video, some not but my dogs are doing well and I am proud of them !!

ETA: A video from yesterday bloopers & all  A difficult environment for her with the barking dogs underneath, the bouncy flooring with stain, rips & even some holes (broad jump had a big ragged tear) but overall she seems to be putting the exercises together - good girlie!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just returned from the LAKE SHORE K. C.trial after stopping for his after the trial McDonalds burger and fries which has become a tradition with us and it wasn't a bad day better than I expected. We showed this morning in Open B and got a 3 rd place with a 196 losing a point on heeling - fig8 a point on the BJ which I disagree with cause his f+ f looked very straight to me a point on the ROHJ poor f+f and a point on the DOR which he did the prettiest drop of any of the 11 dogs competing but again f+ f. He did a pretty nice job in open but I thought he had a better score coming but I wasn't the judge.we then had to wait till late afternoon to do the Graduate Open class and this was not pretty . By the time we got in the ring it was 90 degrees and although it was quiet as most entries had left it was very very humid and neither of us were on top of our game . Nugget did win the class with a 187 but only one of the other 2 dogs Qd with a 178. Nugget again broke on my retuning to him on the go- out part but it was only points because he did all the principal parts of the exercise. His go- out couldn't have been better straight fast and an immeadiate sit on order. Heeling was sloppy with some lagging and poor abouts . The DR he had a heck of a time getting the glove in his mouth and his front was off and the return very slow certainly scoreable.MSFE acceptable with only a poor sit when he was called heel pos.the directed jumping he flat took off on my order and sailed over the bar jump but a crooked sit on the front and also on finish. He was pooped out but that was his second leg on this optional titling class. Over all I'm pleased with his work today wasn't as good as what we did yesterday at home in his familiar yard but after the storms that hit us yesterday night that had my yard looking like a lake with very little grass to be seen and all the thunder he listened too today resulted in way more than I thought we would do. A friend took a video of the open class and put it on Facebook I watched it at the show on her phone but somewhere in cyber space it got lost she said it was posted to my time line but when I tried to look at it again it said it was pulled or deleted or whatever anyway I can't give a link to watch it. Club tomorrow got a few things to work on.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the placements & ribbons 

Are you looking directly at Nugget as you are returning ?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to Nugget! And Towhee looks wonderful, she really looks like she enjoys what she's doing and is doing a great job at it! 

Not much new to report here as far as what we're working on. Finley missed class last week, and will again tomorrow because I'm taking Banshee (who did very well BTW last week). I thought I'd give Banshee one more week, and then we will start alternating who goes with me on Monday nights. 

Finley and I worked on jumps, retrieves, and drops on recall in the back yard this morning. Then we did some heeling in the street in front of the house on leash. 

I'm very happy with everything we're doing, today all the jumps ect were correct. I'm giving her a lot of verbal encouragement as we go through the retrieves as we've hit a bump in the road but we're working through it. For example, a few days ago I sent her to retrieve the dumbbell on flat. She quickly ran out, picked it up, but jumped over the broad jump on the way back. Or when I send her over the high jump to get the dumbbell, she'll start off fast, get just to the jump, and turn her head to look at me. If I then say something like, "Yes, over" she'll go, take the dumbbell and return correctly. 

In my mind she is making an effort to do things correctly, but is unsure. Not sure what brought this on because a couple of months ago she wasn't second guessing herself. Whatever the case, I have no doubt we'll get through it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon ..... No I never look directly at Nugget on returning to him when I return to him when he has been on the long sit or down, this has been an on going problem for a while that rears it's ugly head every once in a while. We purposely practiced this a half a dozen times Sat. Before the show and he never broke once but at training Tues. He broke after doing 2sets of s+d at club the evening before. Even yesterday in the open class which was earlier he did the s+ d no problem. When returning I look away or down but whatever I always have a big smile because of his always checking my face to see if I'm upset with him but he doesn't always read me to well.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to Nugget!! I now get play in Open with you all which I am excited about. I got some chicken last night to use for the reward for jump work. Luna was very excited about this. Any tips from anyone about the transition from novice to open?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lucky Penny .... Go to fun matches - don't be disappointed with whatever failures you get , and you will. Break the exercises into parts like doing the BJ start with a run by with 2 boards rather than all at full length - practice f+f that is the name of the game the dog that does the f+f usually will win providing it does the exercises. Make it fun !!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Transitioning from Novice to Open – fun times  This is a long post 
This is the start of your dog getting to work away from you and generally being off lead. You walk into the ring and hand over your leash. Scary!! You might wish to include that in your training routines if you have not already.
Break the exercises into small parts, train separately and combine when the parts are all there – by breaking the exercises into small elements you also will have something to go back to when the exercises fall apart – and they very well might! 
for instance
Drop on recall has the wait, you walking across the ring, the 1st recall, the drop, the wait, the 2nd recall, the front, wait, the finish & wait for release and walking to the Retrieve on the flat and/or accepting the dumbbell  from the judge.
The Retrieve on the flat has the wait while you are holding the dumbbell, the wait while you toss the dumbbell, possible bad tosses (practice these  ), the send, the clean pickup, the 180 turn followed by a rapid return with no mouthing or playing, the front holding the dumbbell, taking the dumbbell, the wait until the finish cue, the finish while you hold the dumbbell and then you walk to the High Jump setup with your dumbbell.
Etc – the Retrieve over the high jump has the added challenge for dogs that love their dumbbell – they must wait politely while you hand the dumbbell to the steward and walk to the Broad Jump setup while their dumbbell is being put away-probably on the judges table.
Distances are usually built separately as the elements are coming together.
Thoroughly train the retrieve if you have not already – the take, the hold, the give; from your hand, from varying distances and things (stairs, steps, chairs, boxes) , from placing on the ground, to tossing etc.
It sounds like a lot but it truly is fun – my video of Towhee above includes her first run thru type training session where the pieces and exercises are being put together. She will be matched and have sessions where the exercises are combined, but mostly she will continue to be trained in pieces – partially due to my time constraints but also because I enjoy training with the pieces. Try to train in a lot of different places with different flooring/footing, different equipment and types of gating.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you! Some awesome tips! I am going to use these during training.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucky Penny said:


> Any tips from anyone about the transition from novice to open?


Heeheee..... biggest one would be only ask for advice from people who know open based on training for a very long time in Open.... and/or even better, ask for advice from people who have titled dogs in Open.  

We did drop in training tonight.... 

One of the other people who is very new to novice.... ventured over to the jump area that me and couple other ladies set up (we came to work jumps and sits/downs together primarily). She then asked how to do the open high jump. 

This other guy who I've never seen before.... so assume he's not attended any of the novice classes even.... he swooped in and happily started telling her how to do the high jump for obedience. You put your dog on the one side of the jump, go to the other side.... and call the dog over. :uhoh: 

I felt a little pushy probably, but rushed over there to explain the open jump to this lady and break it down to the steps that she and her dog were ready for. 

As far as I know - there's three main steps to teaching the ROHJ. The first is teaching the dog to jump. This dog has her rally titles, so I knew this dog could jump. The next step was training the dog to carry a dumbbell over the jump (setting up on the one side of the jump, calling the dog to come to you over the jump). And depending on how well the dog does that - the next level is the full retrieve (you tossing the dumbbell, sending the dog over the jump, dog coming back over the jump). 

I explained all this to both - the guy was like "This is in obedience?" (like he didn't believe it).... LOL. 

The gratifying thing was seeing that dog perform each step beautifully before bumping up the difficulty. Did a gorgeous full retrieve at the end. Was glad to see. 

Before I left, had some other people sidling up to me and thanking me for butting my big nose in the middle there. I guess they were freaking out about what the guy was explaining, but hesitant to jump in themselves....

**** Happy brag.... Bertie is doing 20" jumps easily. I think he's ready to be bumped up to 22"...  

And Jacks did his jumps as well (16/32).


**** And funny/hilarious thing was me driving across the parking lot and stepping on my brakes to wave down my vet who was there with her collie puppy. There's a lot of vets in our area who are very competitive in obedience and agility with their dogs. But cool to see MY vet there! LOL.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Do as I say, not as I do, and don't show in open unless the dog is rock solid on out of sight stays.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning articles were done , the first time with 11 articles in the pile . Nugget needed his butt tap but then found and brought back the correct ones each time. I then foolishly decided to do them again and this time he failed to get the right one and I had to retry with several " find it's" which after several attempts because he just grabbed anything to please me finally got the correct one . Club training tonight went pretty good working fronts hard and giving lots of help he did improve but f+ f still a work in progress? ROF nice . DOR very nice. Took the jumps as directed and the BJ was great with a good f+ f without any help from me but the ROHJ not so much but he did take the jump and return with the dumbbell each time we did it but poor fronts. Gloves done very nice no problem getting them in his mouth tonight , of course he wasn't panting from the heat as did did at the show yesterday . Tonight his go- outs were well done with and without bait. MSFE BEAUTIFUL lockup and he stood for instructor very well and his return to heel better than yesterday speed wise but his sit was still a tad crooked. Tonight was a fair training session and he was trying. His heeling and fig8 weren't perfect but not sloppy as it was in the late class at the trial of course he wasn't in a crate for several hours in the heat as he was yesterday because I forgot the fan and only had him out for a few potty breaks .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Had training with group on Sunday. Water work. It had its ups and downs. Bernie's heeling was atrocious. He was AMPED up. But all that aside... what a champ. He did so great. He had three really hard marks in heavy cover. The first one was in open water but was his first time swimming through lilly pads with flowers. No trouble. Second one was thrown into the heavy covering of lilly pads. He struggled with that one and needed a second throw. We redid that one and he got it no problem on his second try. The last mark was thrown behind a floating island and through into patch of lily pads again. No issue there. For sure I though the island was going to throw him off. But he swam right through it and straight to the bumper. It didn't throw off his line to the bumper or anything. We finished off (after our break while the advanced dogs went ) with four easy singles and worked on line manners. One bad pull from the line, but the rest completely steady and great deliveries. His heeling was much better on the second go, think he got a little of the crazies out of his system. Bernie actually lucked out and got one extra bumper because we tried throwing some marks for Oliver and Oliver left one in the pond so we had to send Bernie out to go get it. Thank goodness we have one hunting dog!

Oliver...we didn't really bring him along for hunting, my dog school teacher wanted to try some things for his aggression. We crated him and heeled his dog by him while I sat next to him and treated him for positive reactions. For aggression we all just got up and left him. No reaction, no negative or positive. The first time my trainer walked by it was like Cujo. We had to find Olivers threshold. It was probably about 10 feet. Then after that we progressed very quickly. With treats and praise for acting positively Oliver was able to touch noses with my trainers dog within about 5-10 minutes. We did this with Boomers Dawns Dee Dee and Gladys as well. With a ton of success. We also had me pet and treat the other dogs to see Oliver's reaction. I was thinking Oliver was possibly trying to resource guard me. But he didn't care at all about me interacting with the other dogs. My trainer said usually aggression is one of three things fear, dominance, and genetics. We definitely don't see any fear. That's something we're very familiar with with Bernie. His issues seem very dominance related. I need to talk with my breeder to see if there's any history there, but as far as I know he only has one dog somewhat related to him who has aggression issues. I think its a dog out of his Grand Dams sister? I'll be emailing her to be sure though. The more I was talking with others about this the more dominance-related it seems to be and the more I think I need to do around the house to manage the situation. Hopefully with constant condition like the training we did on Sunday (which we will continue at our Tuesday manners class) and having more strict rules in the house we can get Oliver under control. Im hoping hes just feeling his oats and needs me to remind him that I'm in charge and once he gets that figured out we'll be back to normal. He also did two nice enthusiastic retrieves in the pond about 20 yards. He also swam the width of the pond on a long mark. My BF ran him and I stood across the otherside. He really was afraid to swim all the way across, cried the whole way. And left the bumper (Bernie's extra fun bumper ). But at least he made it I guess... And this is the crazy dog that I have aggression issues with - crying to mommy as he's swimming across the pond :doh:. 

Not sure if these links will work but here are a couple of Bernie on the easy marks:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B996TE-2fuPLajEzMHBKV1pjU1E/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B996TE-2fuPLcnR5MjladFB0b1k/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training this morning wasn't much fun , not only were some people there TOTALLY inconsiderate of the fact that other people are trying to train their dogs and the common ring is for all to use but some of the crap that 2 ladies were pulling today was not only inconsiderate of others but a negative distraction to the point I just quit trying to work with Nugget. Stupid people who are oblivious of the people around them absolutely annoy me !


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oww - sorry you had a bad training session. Can I ask what the 2 ladies were doing?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon Both of these women should know better but the one was heeling her dog in circles all over the ring walking in front of people ( me ) as I was getting ready to throw my dumbbell for the ROHJ and she saw I was about to throw and didn't care then repeated the same thing in the area where everyone does the ROF or the DOR forcing us to wait while she did her so called heeling because she knew nobody would throw a dumbbell or try a drop when you didn't know where she would turn next. What aggravates me so much is she gets 15 minutes in the utility ring too where it's yours alone and you can do whatever you want . 

The other lady was practicing for Canada with gloves which she put in the same place that everyone does the DOR and ROF and she just kept the whole area tied up and kept saying just one more time which of course wasn't just one more time. Maybe I am just an old crab but I do try to be considerate of the next guy and watch what I and Nugget do , we also wait our turn for the jumps and I know if there is a person waiting for me to finish I do my thing without over doing and will ask if I can reset jumps for their dog if necessary and most of the people on Tues.are very considerate of the next guy but today that wasn't the case. If these 2 were new to what goes on , I would chalk it up for just not knowing but especially for the gal heeling all over the place I know she knows better and if someone screwed her training up she have a cow. 




Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard.... I had something similar happen last night.... I went through the trouble of setting up jumps and gates for directed jumping. And was planning to work both my guys with go-outs and directed jumps.... 

And basically - had went over to grab a dog and turned around to see somebody taking the bar jump apart for figure 8's and then a family (mom and her daughters) were basically tying up the high jump for a long while with all their dogs. 

It was frustrating.... but just figured that since they were all my side of the training floor, I would go and work heeling and recalls on the other side until they were done. And it took them a long while to be done! And there I was thinking that we really didn't need to be doing heeling at all. I wanted to work on the stuff I can't at home! 

LOl - so know exactly what you were feeling.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

On a much less sour note than my last 2 posts my breeder messaged me today telling me her girls were trying to hump each other which according to her ( I know zip about a bitch's behavior when getting close to coming in season ) is a indicator her girls one at least will come in shortly. I sure hope so as it has been a long wait and I want a puppy and hopefully this time there will be boys. I've been promised PICK of the litter and first on her waiting list but I'm going to have Sabrina pick out a boy for me as she knows what I do with my dogs and will make I'm sure a better choice than I would. Hope Jersey comes in gets bred and this time gets pregnant with at least 1 boy.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> On a much less sour note than my last 2 posts my breeder messaged me today telling me her girls were trying to hump each other which according to her ( I know zip about a bitch's behavior when getting close to coming in season ) is a indicator her girls one at least will come in shortly. I sure hope so as it has been a long wait and I want a puppy and hopefully this time there will be boys. I've been promised PICK of the litter and first on her waiting list but I'm going to have Sabrina pick out a boy for me as she knows what I do with my dogs and will make I'm sure a better choice than I would. Hope Jersey comes in gets bred and this time gets pregnant with at least 1 boy.
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color




That's exciting. Didn't know you were planning to get another pup. Any particular reason you're set on a boy?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs...... The reason I want a boy is I've got a 41/2 year old girl and she is spayed but Nugget isn't neutered nor is he going to be so if I got a girl unless I had her spayed she would come in season a couple times a year and that costs too much training time and if I didn't spay her Nugget would be trying to mate all the time and not have his head straight plus it's a mess which I just don't want to deal with and I don't want to be a breeder accidently or on purpose. I bred my OTCH dog several years ago as a favor to his breeder and the cost and running around for all the clearances far exceeded the return other than the knowledge some other people would get a quality breed puppy with tons of potential.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My first dog was a girl, then I got a boy and never went back, Phoenix is boy number 4. Love my boys!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, that was an absolute BLAST!!! Maybe it should not have been but it was - I worked Brady on 2x2s weaves, then Towhee & Faelan on a straight set of 12 poles working extreme angles you-do-em-all-by-yourself with me hanging back about 20 feet. A remote treater was out and loaded in their line of sight serving as both a reward and an invitation to try to pop at pole 10 since they could then clearly see & smell the treat dispenser.

Faelan was getting so antsy and frustrated at missing entries and getting him NRM that he was back talking me -- he was actually barking and throwing his head and upper body up in a jumping/twirling motion But boy did he love his jackpots!!

I was going to work bad go out angles directed jumping but think I will save that for tomorrow


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

No class for Oliver today because i had to work late but I was still able to make Bernies field class. We graduated from indoor class and moved to outdoor class today . We're finally ready to train with the more advanced group! We're at the bottom of the totem pole of course  but Bernie did fabulous for his first time out. We had bumpers left, right, and back. I sent Bernie right first and he took off back. Really had those back bumpers stuck in his head. "No, leave it. Here." Whistle sit. Re cast. Slower this time (not as confident in what's going on) retrieves right bumper. Yayyy party. Next I sent him left. He went left froze to think then charged to the left bumper. This was our light bulb moment. Two backs were perfect. Loved seeing him use his brain out there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's sessions were fun and yet again challenging for the dogs.

*Faelan: *worked angled Directed Jumping; the 1st set I moved him in 3 foot or so increments (jumps set at 16 since this was a lot of jumping) starting from the correct Go-Out position to the sides, ending to where the opposite gating corner would be and sending him 1st to the left jump then starting all over moving to the opposite side sending to the right jump. He then had a break while I worked the other dogs. I then worked the same pattern but on the opposite side of the jumps with him in the correct Go-Out position and with me moving first to the right in increments and sending him to the left jump, and repeating with me starting in the correct position and him in the Go-Out position and my moving to the left and sending him to the right jump - this scenario actually had him thinking harder than him being offset.

*Towhee* we played Dropping games combined with Get It Get It Get It Come - with my being stationary and then walking backwards, jogging backwards and then running backwards as I gave the drop cue.

*Brady* and I worked moving stand for exams, short heeling patterns with halts, slows from the start and for the first time a run from the start - the first attempt at this was -- well -- I am glad that was not recorded LOL but the 2nd attempt was really nice.

Because these were all hard drills for my dogs, the treats were really high value and frequent - a mixture of swiss & cheddar cheese, coated chicken, ham and roast beef chunks - the salad bar at my local grocery store is a really good source for training treats LOL


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Do as I say, not as I do, and don't show in open unless the dog is rock solid on out of sight stays.


This is key. I have known of many folks who had solid stays in novice and then in open they break and they are stuck there.

Thanks again everyone for the advice. I enjoy reading everyone's posts and their training with the open/utility levels. 

Okay, open dog question. I have been working the drop with Luna and its going well, but not 100%. What is everyone's training method with training the drop?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon ...me thinks your dogs eat better than I do!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Lucky Penny... I don't believe anyone's dogs drop is 100% a 100% of the time that being said what I do to start a dog to do the drop is putting a leash and choke chain on walk a few steps then quickly putting my right leg and foot in front of him ( this is to help prevent the dog taking extra steps before dropping ) forcefully with a quick verbal command of DOWN and a firm HARD pull straight down of the leash making the dogs head and body to follow down and as soon as they are in a down position praise them and reward. Several repetitions are usually necessary and the praise when successful is essential. Another way I have seen many people use but I don't like is to stand along side the dog with a leash and choker on it and giving the down order verbally at the same time having the leash under your shoe with just enough room for the leash to slide quickly yank straight up on the leash forcing the dogs neck and head to go down and if you do it this way and don't need both hands to pull up use your left hand to push the dogs body down following up with praise and treats again it will take a few reps. My first couple dogs were trained by standing in front of them with leash in my left hand and stepping into the dog and with my right hand coming down VERY FAST and HARD catching the leash right in front of its head forcefully making the dog to down this way they also learn to go down with a hand signal to down. All of these ways work BUT THE DOG MUST KNOW WHAT DOWN MEANS and that is taught easily especially with a young puppy by just putting it on a table or getting on the floor and reaching over it's back with your left hand holding it's left front leg and your right hand holding it's right front leg saying down and having the left forearm on it's back pushing downward pull it's legs forward and it doesn't have a choice but to go down. Praise and rewards with repetitions get the job done pretty quickly and it is very gentle on the young dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - sometimes I think they eat better than I do -- I eat way more veggies than they do 

ETA: HA  They ate more veggies than I did for breakfast this morning - leftovers from a few nights ago probably 2 cups apiece (broccoli, green beans, asparagus and some sort of yellow squashy type stuff) 



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon ...me thinks your dogs eat better than I do!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky Penny said:


> This is key. I have known of many folks who had solid stays in novice and then in open they break and they are stuck there.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the advice. I enjoy reading everyone's posts and their training with the open/utility levels.
> 
> Okay, open dog question. I have been working the drop with Luna and its going well, but not 100%. What is everyone's training method with training the drop?



Long Post 

As NuggestDad stated, 100% drop is a really great goal but I don't think it is ever 100%


That said: I train the drop using a combination type approach and never with a leash


To teach the drop itself:


Drop from my side, then from the front. For both a treat is tossed or placed between their front legs near their chest to encourage a fold back down. This is stationary and remains stationary as I move further away. You can use a dog bed, a plank, a travel plank, a jump bar, a broad jump etc to limit forward motion as you move away – this is from the front. Many top competitors teach their dog to back up then down on the theory that if your dog is thinking of backing up forward motion is limited.

Speed is introduced separately – I do from the side and from the front with my moving at a walk, a jog, a run etc.

My dogs are taught a few games which have them to move away from me at speed and then to return which include flying around an object (cone, pool noodle, chair, stanchion, portion of gating, tree etc). Dropping while being sent at various distances and speeds are then introduced.

Get-It, Get-It, Get-It Come and/or drop is another game where a treat or toy is tossed and they are sent and then a treat or toy is tossed in the opposite direction as they are returning etc ; after a random number of tosses they are either given a recall cue or a drop cue. This is heavily rewarded – the treat (always a treat in my case) is delivered to them between their legs against the chest again. No drop; they get an NRM and reset. They can truly get some speed up if you toss the treats/toys across your body in the opposite direction.

I will rarely drop in the actual formal recall – the drop is taught and maintained in games and worked occasionally in the recall itself. Once the dogs understands the DOR pieces, they need to understand the drop will not always occur or may occur multiple times – you cuing the drop is when they should drop and not where they think you might drop them. I do work a few drops in the formal recall followed by straight recalls often enough (perhaps every other week) so my dogs learn that a drop is not always going to be given and they should come in until cued to drop. I might also work 10 recalls in a row with the 11th having a drop.I vary it up. They do need to learn this but again, it is not something I personally do on a regular basis. 
Vary the distance, speed and how many drop cues are given. 

If you use barriers to encourage a fast drop, try putting 3 or 4 out and drop at different ones – and sometimes call over all of them (jump bars, BJ boards etc)

If your dog does not do a fold-back down it Is not points off so don’t fret it – the main problem is your dog may not continue into a down position if she sits first. And most dogs cannot be expected to drop like a bomb – if they are moving at speed the response to the cue is what counts, not that they assume the position at the same distance that they were cued (immediately stop & drop or just throw themselves into a drop) – I had a dog who did this and he actually lost points occasionally for being ‘out of control’ if he landed in a down and bounced on rubberized flooring. Many trainers train a full stop, then the drop to address this.The method I have seen most commonly used is to train the dog to stop on their name and then drop on cue. Perfectly legal and very pretty (I should note I do not train this since I do not want my dogs to stop when they hear their names; if I am calling them in the woods I want them coming on their names not stopping)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I taught Flip the stop on his name. I LOVE his drop on recall. The way I train it is I'll call him to me, then say "Flip" then toss a toy directly behind him. He hits the brakes to be able to switch directions to get the toy. After several repetitions the dog starts to stop on his name before you toss the toy. Then you can say the dog's name, so the dog starts braking, and then give the drop command.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r9LM9J6AZQ

^ This is how I taught Bertie.... and I tell him "come" instead of front so he knows the drop is coming.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The first exercise on here is the DOR. You can see how Flip tries to come to a stop and then push back into a drop. It does cause some sliding if the mats don't have good traction, but I've never been hit for it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love it 

My King did not lose points when he just slid, but he would sometimes bounce (as in see air after he landed and bounced back up still in a down position) on bouncy floors - it was adorable but I was concerned for how safe it was - once he bounced 3 times before coming to a stop at a Top Dog or somesuch --- redefining forever what BOING means to me :uhoh:



Loisiana said:


> The first exercise on here is the DOR. You can see how Flip tries to come to a stop and then push back into a drop. It does cause some sliding if the mats don't have good traction, but I've never been hit for it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you all! What a impressive routine with Flip. Thank you for sharing!  I notice that when you threw the dumbbell and it wasn't good, you re-set him. I was just told last night to do this! I love the games in the video to play. I need to do more of those. I appreciate everyone's tips!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Janice Gunn (the video Megora linked to) has many very very good training DVDs

If you would like to check some out they can be found at Store | TNT Kennels




Lucky Penny said:


> Thank you all! What a impressive routine with Flip. Thank you for sharing!  I notice that when you threw the dumbbell and it wasn't good, you re-set him. I was just told last night to do this! I love the games in the video to play. I need to do more of those. I appreciate everyone's tips!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and I did articles with the full set including the extra one and he rocked them , I couldn't be more pleased with his work . He left briskly worked the pile and returned with 3 of 4 straight fronts and the one finish that I asked of him out of the 4 retrieves was a good one. We also did a couple of turns in place for the 3 glove which weren't as good as I want from him but he did keep his butt in tight just not always straight on the sit. It's getting better. Training tonight at SCKC so I kept it short this morning his attitude this morning was great very " up".


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night Faelan and Towhee and I went to agility class for the first time since Casey died - I am experiencing a lot of those firsts !! It was a warm muggy night with the ever present threat of thunderstorms, I ended up running both of them twice on the opening course and left shortly after 9 (class runs from 8-9) before running the 2nd course since it is a fairly long drive (40 miles) home.

To say they were both excited to be out and running would be an understatement  

The course setup was fairly challenging - Pam usually has a few goals in mind with her setups. We started with lateral send setups with the 1st jump at a depressed angle and about 20 feet away from the 2nd jump which we were to lead out to (memo to self: look at the bar of jump #1 not your dog when setting up for this type of lead out) , followed by a front cross to #3 and a send to the tunnel after getting the head pointed at the right entrance then a pinwheel at speed requiring sharp collection at #7 to avoid an off course jump and set up for a serp into the weaves (memo to self: do not point feet at pole #3 while they are heading for the entry!!) with a tunnel calling them an invitation to pop out of the poles which then needed a front cross at the weave exit to head to the other end of a second tunnel which potentially opened up the AFrame for those of us (ahem) with dogs who love their contact obstacles. After the Aframe a simple pull to the final jump and done. 

Challenging especially since I haven't really worked the crew but fun and doable. Of course I was a sweaty mess when people were hugging me good night - they hadn't seen me for awhile since I've been pretty much skipping all events I was entered in and they too loved and/or enjoyed Casey's antics. But we had fun and another friend was right when she told me last weekend that I need to allow people to express their feelings when a loss occurs. More firsts coming up but you know, its okay, we can do this 

ETA: Forgot to mention - several people commented on how much better Towhee's coat is looking; no more calling her a chessie LOL As her coat is recovering from her last litter it is straightening out nicely  She was quite curly for awhile!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just entered Towhee in a Rally Novice show to start preparing her for her CDX; she needs to concentrate on between exercises as well as the exercises themselves; no visiting - no wandering - no climbing on laps to share her joy; so although she has her RN, I thought this might very well help since she will be on lead - in a ring with judges and stewards at the table 

Brady has been entered as well to start building his 'real' ring exposure - I find rally really helpful for a kind and gentle introduction to the world of obedience


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

When you do rally with your dogs, do you makes sure to have it be as similar as possible as the OB ring? Only talk if they need assistance and between exercises? I was told to be careful, because a dog can get used to all the extra cues in rally and then not perform in OB.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I actually come from a strong obedience background and look at rally a bit differently. My original trainer had me doing many of the current rally exercises as doodles to help build variety into our heeling and precision work -- so that is how I view rally  This was back in the 80s way before Rally came to the AKC.

That being said - Towhee will go into the ring with a formal type of attitude on my part since that is how I need her to see the ring. I probably will not speak to her during the actual run but as we enter and set up and then as we are leaving.

With Brady - he has never been in a ring other than a few fun matches. So he will be receiving more support and verbal help as needed. He is a youngster and he needs to build positive experiences in the ring with that 'handler lady' who goes into formal mode beyond those gates  He has been very confident and focused a few times in the ring but once he had an odd reaction and balked so I need him very confident and need more info on how to help him become all he can be -- in an environment that honestly, I don't take as seriously as AKC obedience or it might be more accurate to say an environment that I find more forgiving that AKC Obedience. But standard obedience is a stronger focus for me and so I, personally, base rally more along a traditional obedience standard.

My physical handling remains consistent with my handling in obedience - no exaggerated body language, no nodding the head or forming a chute for fronts (unless really needed) etc. So verbally I might give assistance if needed but usually do not. 

I think most rally runs are less than 2 minutes so my dogs should be able to work that long without reward -- but the rally ring is also a good place to work on that if needed.

And if you do well, you get titles  win, win  in an ever changing routine that allows some serious heeling and F&F work - even jumping and heeling backwards!! Fun and building experiences.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for your post. I agree with all you said. I haven't been doing OB that long and appreciate all feedback I can get!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't get many days that our training goes as well as it did today. Go-outs were awesome and so was Nuggets heeling - fig8-BJ - and his recalls. Only the fronts were not all straight but his average today was better than normal. Is he starting to get it? Finish's were very good and his turn on the #3 glove all I want him to do and of course he did get each one I sent him for no mistakes -anticipation - no refusals or refusals when told out. Even his pickup on the gloves were good and about the only thing wrong with the exercise was the arc on the return of the #3 glove. Wow I'm just so ecstatic , he really was good tonight and the instructor even commented "nice lockup" on the MSFE. S+D well done . Very very good night I'm going to give him tomorrow off and a couple extra treats .????


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike, I trained mostly fronts in the training room.

Brady had fronts, finishes and setups since he is the most comfortable with his platform.

Faelan and Towhee mostly fronts and then when Towhee was working I was strongly reminded of one of the many reasons I love dogs - I am still chuckling.

When I train inside in the training room I shut the door while the non workers eagerly wait outside. This morning I was using Goldfish crackers as both a tossed reset and a reward. Well, one of the crackers went under the door - Towhee is trying to get it from inside the room and Faelan and Brady were trying to get it from outside - so what I see is a goldfish cracker dancing under the door as 3 golden tongues are pushing it while trying to snatch it  Maybe you had to be there but it was one of those precious moments


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon .... I can picture it LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sometimes less is better. I experimented with SD this week , first putting a real hot scent on my articles and then holding my hand on Nuggets nose then second only putting a little scent on just the bar of the articles and just giving a fast wave in front of his nose of my hand . Conclusion after several of each ways I find the cooler less rubbed articles were found faster and always correctly. The "HOT" way the correct ones were found but it took longer and he seemed some of the time confused. After articles were done this morning we went in to the yard where all open and all utility exercises were done once and everything was done before 6:45am and the humidity became uncomfortable. I have so say Nugget wasn't perfect but he would certainly had we been in a trial qualified in both class's with very nice mid to upper one nineties scores. The mistakes were the usual crooked fronts ( but improving) bad pickup of the dumbbell in the grass which he doesn't do on matting and a slower than what I want fold back down on the signal exercise but he did signals and heeling well. Again his go-outs UNBAITED dead on , of course he was rewarded after the jump was taken each time.He was not really "up" this morning but he was the way I know he will show at a trial. Overall a pretty satisfactory session limited as it was with the darn gnats and skitters flying in our faces driving us to quickly get our training over with .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan does not like hot scented articles. He will circle the pile and look confused but once it cools down he will happily retrieve it - I really think some dogs just dislike picking up a hot scented article 

BTW; he will usually indicate the correct article briefly and then start working the entire pile - scented lightly he goes directly to the article and retrieves it


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Displaying my ignorance again. What are hot scented articles? Anytime I've watched people do articles they just seemed to rub the article in their hands some a little more vigorously and for a longer time than others.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hot scenting involves scenting the articles long enough to actually physically warm them up. Some dogs find this kind of obnoxious and prefer more lightly scented articles. 

My Faelan (and Brady and Towhee) prefer their articles to be lightly scented and if I over scent (hot scent) will not pick up the hot article until the article has cooled.

Other dogs prefer the hotly scented articles and work best with this method.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Scent Discrimination at least by Nugget is better performed with cooler articles as he did them quickly and accurately this morning with ( hard to believe I know ) straight fronts. It rained again and my yard is too wet to do much so Nugget gets the day off. Tomorrow is my clubs annual picnic but we will get some training in tomorrow. We need to get some practice in as Sun.we are entered in Graduate Open only , looking for his 3rd leg and title at the Northern Il Univ. convocation center which has AC. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we had brief training sessions - it was really nice working squeaky clean dogs who smelled great!! Now they are off on a hike <sigh>

*Brady: *First session was 2x2 weave poles with the remote trainer set up - all 3 sets were left angled as we worked our way around the clock.

*Faelan: *First session was all 12 poles working on independent weaves. He was not so excited about the kibble in the remote so I grabbed a tennis ball; now I am unsure if the boy has ever seen a tennis ball before but --- holey moley; the boy lost his mind - 2 poles & look -- you throwing it yet?? Huh ?? Now?? 2 more -- now. I think I found a proofing tactic!!

*Towhee: *Straight up weaves with around the clock entries with the remote treat n train - she did well although she popped a time or 2.

*Brady: *2nd session. Brady for whatever reason loves to duck around to the front of the house and nibble grass under the deck & stairs - sooooo -- we heeled around the house, under the deck, to the driveway, back under the deck (this required several resets) and back to the back door. We will probably be doing this a time or two more.

*Faelan: *2nd session:heeling with signals. His heeling was very nice but he was stepping in on the down signal so I put a BJ board in front of him and we worked through it. His other signals were very nice  

*Towhee:* 2nd session: we worked some heeling and then some proofing by going around the remote treater - she's not falling for that  Then we worked some drop games followed by 2 drop on recalls ( 1 halfway, the 2nd 3/4 of the way) and finished with a straight recall with a food toss between my legs 

Overall nice sessions - why Faelan decided to step in on the down signal is a mystery (I step) but better in training than in a trial right?

I have covered rally bowls on order but they seem to be back ordered or something - occasionally I do not receive deliveries so I reordered and again have not received them. May have to call the company....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan loves a hot scent.. Has only refused to pick the correct one once.. otherwise knock on wood has never missed an article


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Titan loves a hot scent.. Has only refused to pick the correct one once.. otherwise knock on wood has never missed an article


I was going to say that's pretty impressive but that may be an understatement. I guess there are reasons he's OTCH & UDX16.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> I was going to say that's pretty impressive but that may be an understatement. I guess there are reasons he's OTCH & UDX16.


LOL.. I guess I need to update the bottom.. UDX 17 now..but living the life of pleasure..Sassy and getting away with pretty much anything he wants..
We have found bunches of ways to not Q in Utility but thank goodness the articles have been rock solid and he is fast in and out..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley and I did a show n go yesterday. Two Novice runs, I got there too late to sign up for an Open run. Over all I was very happy with how we did. During the 1st run I think she was lagging on the about turn (off leash) and the outside circle of the figure 8. Actually, I'm sure she was. Both times, I clapped my hands and verbally encouraged her to catch up followed by praise for the right position. After the 1st run the judge wanted to know why I did that, and told me that I couldn't do it in the ring. (which I do know). Also that all I was teaching her was to expect me to clap and encourage on an about turn. I explained that normally she's good and I don't do that, but that I was using this as training. Anyhow, the judge said that I slow up A LOT on my about turn, and that if I keep my speed up she will follow. I thanked her, and said that on the second run I would try not doing anything. 

Which actually was my intention from the get go. Address things that need to be addressed on the first run, and see how we do on the second run. She was still lagging the 2cd run BTW. 

I'm curious as to how you guys handle a show n go. In my mind, if I just let her go out and do whatever, I'll be teaching that in the ring I can't correct. 

The other issue we had was outside the ring when we first got there. I had just sat down and was fishing in my bag for something. I had Finley's leash, and didn't think there was a lot of slack but my mistake, a little was too much. She preceded to wander to the lady in the chair next to me at which time this woman's JRT lit in to Finley. Luckily the woman grabbed him before he could do anything. Finley had quickly jumped back and was just about behind my chair. She looked terrified. She came around the front of me and then over to my right, away from the woman and her dog. 

About 20 minutes went by, the lady had put her dog in their crate (soft sided), and wasn't sitting there anymore. I decided we'd get up and do some short heeling in the isle since there seemed to be room. (We had a 2 1/2 hour wait for our turn). It started off well, Finley looking up at me, and heeling correctly. As we walked by that crate which was on Finley's side, that dog lunged at the front of the crate, growling and snarling something terrible. Finley jumped back, scared. I took her outside and we wandered about. Went back in and I moved our stuff to the other side of the room. Tried to heel again, but she almost stopped each time we went past any soft sided crate. It will probably be a good month before there's anther show n go so hopefully she forgets it. Lesson for me, even a little slack is too much if she can get too close to someone and their dog. These places are always tightly packed when we first get there and I need to be aware and make sure she can't reach anyone.

A few show's ago someone was talking to me and said that I would start to recognize people and dogs. They also said I would learn which dogs to stay away from. They were absolutely right. I can think of 3 that I see each time we go, and have seen their reactions around other dogs. 

Anyhow, today we are a family of slackers, so no training. I've decided to enter her in a trail Sept 7th. There is one in July but we will be out of town. Back to class for Finley tomorrow .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There are unfortunately nasty dogs everywhere!! What I personally do is get out the super treats or toy and work near the problem crate and then work my way closer ; the owners often give me the stink eye but I need to recreate the bad experience and make it into something good for my dogs --

If my dogs lag, forge, go wide or lose attention I back up (literally) and reset; my dogs know this to be a correction. I will then redo that portion of the exercise.

My last show n go I had an awful judge. Seriously. She was jabbering away, rearranging running order & even class order for the convenience of her students, telling me all kinds of things I or my dog were doing wrong (when they were correct just perhaps not her way), screwing with my dogs and their work etc. I honestly have not a clue what her issue was but I was not alone in the horrible treatment - anyway; when I left the ring a few friends had a set to with me about how I cannot pay attention to the judge and need to focus on my dog - he/she deserves that. I am in the ring to do whatever my plans were (ring experience, testing or training etc). So I guess I am saying try to stick with your plan and unless the 'judge' is someone you respect, use him/her as a necessary distraction.

ETA: To add to the above. Smile & Greet the judge when you enter the ring, thank him/her when you leave, but politely ignore them when you are in the ring by concentrating on your dog. If it is a judge you respect, release your dog from heel position (ie; settle) while you listen to the judge if they have suggestions.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I personally use these matches as a opportunity to make corrections and to see what needs more attention be it lagging - poor sits - my handling whatever . If the person doing the judging offers advice or an observation that you weren't aware of and you feel he- she knows what they are talking about use the info to help your team if not dismiss it.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise;4702130 What I personally do is get out the super treats or toy and work right near the problem crate and then work my way closer ; the owners often give me the stink eye but I need to recreate the bad experience and make it into something good for my dogs --
I:)[/QUOTE said:


> I thought about doing that, just wasn't sure. Next time if she continues to hesitate by soft crates, we'll work on it. Thanks for the advice .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Received my Rally Trial confirmations - now time to 

--- breath deep ---
--- breath deep ---
--- breath deep ---

My goal is to show Ms Towhee in Open (CDX) starting Sep 20. There!! It is in black & white so it must be official, right? Her individual exercises are in the proofing stages when I work them in their entirety; now she needs exposure to strange dogs in the line-ups and staying focused between exercises. And of course the lovely judges who obviously are lonely all by themselves with their clip boards .... she also needs exposure to entering & exiting the ring - so the Rally trial serves multiple purposes.

Brady will not be shown in standard obedience for a while - probably not for at least another year as he matures out and gets all kinds of ring exposure in matches, Rally and perhaps even agility.

Faelan is in that Utility stage where, well, he is the 1st dog I have had that has failed Utility - the good news is I can replicate errors in practice. The bad news is he seems to be very, very creative with the exercises. He has some indoor shows with nice footing coming up in the fall/winter so .....

I also received my conformations for Obedience Run Thrus this upcoming Sunday: 2 for Faelan in Utility, 2 for Towhee in Open and 1 for Brady in Novice. They limit you to 5 run-thrus or I would have entered Brady in 2.


----------

